# Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen



## Hyperhorn (31. Oktober 2006)

*Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Seit heute bin ich stolzer Besitzer der Collector's Editon "Chaotic Evil" und will euch mal meine Eindrücke schildern:
Zur Ausstattung:
Der Ring ist ist mit roter Gravur "Chaotic evil" und NWN-Auge versehen, allerdings ist er aufgund seines Durchmessers nur als Anhänger interessant.
Der "Riesige Bergtroll" fällt mit 9cm nicht ganz so groß aus wie in freier Wildbahn, dafür ist er in realistischem Grau gehalten.
Das Artwork-Ringheft umfasst 12 stabile Pappkarten (etwa DVD-Hüllen-Format) und ist durchaus schön gemacht.
Die Karte misst ca. 42x40cm und ist in meinen Augen sehr hübsch.
Das Handbuch ist auf den ersten Blick eine kleine Enttäuschung: Mit 38 Seiten für ein D&D-Spiel relativ knapp und nur schwarz-weiß; ausführliche Tabellen wie in BG2 kann man hier nicht vorfinden.
Die Bonus-DVD habe ich mir noch nicht zu Gemüte geführt, dazu gibt es wahrscheinlich morgen mehr, umfassende Infos zu Spiel werde ich demnächst in einem Lesertest präsentieren.   
Erstes Fazit: Mit einem Preis von 55-60€ ist die Collector's Edition den Kauf auf jeden Fall wert, der Aufpreis zur normalen Variante macht fast allein schon das wunderbare Almanach-Design der Packung wett.   
So, jetzt seid ihr dran, während ich mir einen gescheiten Charakter zusammenbastle.


----------



## McDrake (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Danke für die Infos.
Werd mir wohl auch eine der CE holen.. oder doch beide?
Argh. Das Leben ist voller Entscheidungen


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Was ich noch vergessen habe: NWN1 + Add-Ons sind auch dabei.  
Bei großer Resonanz können wir hier ja einen Sammelthread drauß machen.  :-o


----------



## BlackDead (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Wie groß ist eigentlich die Packung der CE? 
Ich freu mich schon riesig auf das Spiel und ich hoffe das Amazon meine Lawful Good Exemplar rechtzeitig am Donnerstag liefert.


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				BlackDead am 31.10.2006 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie groß ist eigentlich die Packung der CE?


26cm hoch, 20cm breit (gemessen mit Geodreieck   )
Mir gefällt die abgerundete Seite, damit kann man das Ding ins Bücherregal stellen^^


----------



## BlackDead (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 31.10.2006 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 31.10.2006 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info
Endlich mal wieder ein schön große Packung die man schön ins Regal stellen kann.


----------



## Dumbi (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 31.10.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch vergessen habe: NWN1 + Add-Ons sind auch dabei.


Öha!   :-o 
Sind die auch bei der englischen Ausgabe dabei bzw. hast du die EV?


----------



## Hyperhorn (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

@Blackdead: Die Dicke habe ich vergessen.   7cm!
@Dumbi: Ich habe die deutschsprachige Version von NWN 2. NWN 1+Add-Ons habe ich noch nicht installiert, allerdings sind die CD-Keys für die jeweiligen englischen Titel (The Hordes Of Underdark etc.) angegeben.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

und wie is das spiel denn nun so?


----------



## Hyperhorn (1. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 31.10.2006 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie is das spiel denn nun so?


Die Charaktererstellung ist extrem umfangreich und schlägt in der Hinsicht sogar Icewind Dale 2. Da ist es fast schon beruhigend, dass nur ein Charakter und nicht eine ganze Gruppe erstellt werden muss.   Die D&D-Regeln sind an einigen Stellen modifiziert worden, wirklich stören wird es wahrscheinlich nur alteingesessene D&D-Fans.
Schade ist halt an der Stelle, dass das Handbuch nicht wirklich weiterhilft und auch im Spiel bzw. in den zusätzlichen pdf-Dateien gibt es keine Tabellen, die genau aufschlüsseln, welcher Atrributpunkt was genau ändert.   
Zum eigentlichen Spiel: Grafik und Sound sind definitiv auf Augenhöhe mit Gothic 3 und Co, Leuchteffekte und Schattenwürfe sind sehr schön. Auf Dauer könnte aber vielleicht etwas Abwechslung fehlen (Baukasten-Problematik) Die Kamera lässt sich relativ weit herauszoomen, dennoch muss man hier und da nachjustieren.
Der KI habe ich so viel wie möglich abgenommen, ansonsten werden z.B.  Tränke und Zauber selbstständig eingesetzt.
Kleines Kuriosum bei der Sprachausgabe: Die zwei Gefährten im Tutorial (<-- nett gemacht!) sprechen Englisch, allerdings nur bei den typsichen Befehlsantworten (Wird erledigt usw.) Die sonstige Übersetzung und Dialoge sind besser als in Oblivion (kein Kunststück   ), es sind aber viele Dialoge nicht vertont. Eine gute Prise Humor ist auch dabei, kleiner Auszug: "Seht ihr das Schwein von Lewy Jons? Ist fetter als er und hat bessere Manieren."    
Das Starten des Spiels dauert recht lange, die eigentlichen Ladezeiten sind dafür umso kürzer.
Verbesserungswürdig ist die fitzelige Bedienung über einzelne Schaltflächen, mit den einschlägigen Hotkeys ist das aber zu vernachlässigen.
Abstürze oder Bugs sind mir bis jetzt nicht aufgefallen, das kann ruhig so bleiben.
Insgesamt ist NWN 2 vielleicht nich so opulent und eindrucksvoll wie Gothic 3 und Oblivion, dafür aber komplex und auf seine Art charmant, besonders Story und Präsentation scheinen sehr gut zu sein, was sich allerdings zugegebermaßen noch nicht nach ein paar Stunden definitiv sagen lässt. In meinen Augen ist NWN 2 für Fans der Bioware-RPGs der beste Titel 2006.


----------



## Iceman (1. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Frage: Ist das korrekt, dass die DV Multilingual ist? Ergo kann man bei der Installation oder irgendwo im Spiel die englische Sprache auswählen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 01.11.2006 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die D&D-Regeln sind an einigen Stellen modifiziert worden, wirklich stören wird es wahrscheinlich nur alteingesessene D&D-Fans.
> Schade ....   gibt es keine Tabellen, die genau aufschlüsseln....


 woher weiß man denn dann, DASS die regeln modifiziert sind...?   


sind die kämpfe echtzeit oder rundenbasiert? und rundenbasiert in "echtzeit-optik" oder rundenbasier mit pausenfunktion?


----------



## Iceman (1. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 01.11.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> woher weiß man denn dann, DASS die regeln modifiziert sind...?



Wenn man die Regeln auswendig kennt weiß mans 



			
				Herbboy am 01.11.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> sind die kämpfe echtzeit oder rundenbasiert? und rundenbasiert in "echtzeit-optik" oder rundenbasier mit pausenfunktion?



Wie beim ersten Teil, ergo rundenbasiert in "echtzeit-optik" mit Pausenfunktion


----------



## Neawoulf (1. November 2006)

*Systemanforderungen*

Freude beginnt sich in meinem Gesicht auszubreiten. Nachdem ich Gothic III erst einmal von meiner Liste streichen muss, da mein PC schon ein wenig älter ist, grübel ich jetzt drüber nach, mir NWN2 zu kaufen.

Mein System:

3200er AMD64
1024 MB Ram
Geforce 6600 GT
WinXP

Wird es auf diesem System laufen bzw. gut spielbar sein oder sollte ich doch über ein kleines (oder großes) Hardwareupgrade nachdenken?


----------



## Monstermic (1. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 01.11.2006 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 31.10.2006 22:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mich als BG2 Fan interessiert vor allem eines : 
1.: Is das Spiel linear ? Also geht es immer nur vorwärts und nie zurück oder kann man auf einer karte zwischen städten und Landschaften frei umherreisen ?
2.: Sind die anderen Gruppenmitglieder frei steuerbar ? Also kann man ihr Inventar ihre Charakterwerte(levelups) etc beeinflussen und ihre Aktionen im Kampf steuern oder sind es wieder nur kämpfende Packesel?
3.: Sind die Kämpfe taktisch oder kann man sich durchprügeln ?


----------



## golani79 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

@Hyperhorn

Vielleicht hilft dir ja das ein wenig weiter um bestimmte Werte zu finden.
Ist ein NWN2 Handbuch im PDF Format mit ca. 80 Seiten.

http://www.rpguides.de/downloads/nwn2-de.pdf


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Draußen hat es geschneit, ich bin unterwegs nach Niewinter...    
So, jetzt gibt es ein paar weitere Infos:
-Bis jetzt ist das Spiel recht linear; vergleichbar mit Icewind Dale 2. In Niewinter wird es wahrscheinlich "offener", die Story ist halt im Moment noch einschränkend (ähnlich wie in BG2, da hat es ja auch gedauert bis man aus dem Kerker rauskam) Es gibt wieder eine Übersichtskarte mit den bekannten Gebieten, "Gebietswechselpunkte" sind im Spiel leicht zu erkennen, auf der Karte kann der Zielort gewählt werden
-Die Kämpfe spielen sich tendenziell ein Stück actionlastiger als in BG2, was eben daran liegt, dass es keine Formationen und präzisen Autopause-Funktionen mehr gibt
-Auf "Normal" sind die Kämpfe bis jetzt recht einfach, als D&D-PCler hat man da keine Probleme. "Normal" ist aber die zweite von vier Schwierigkeitsgraden, also ist da noch deutlich Luft nach oben, wenn man nichts geschenkt haben will.
-Die Party lässt sich nur indirekt steuern, sprich man kann nicht mehr wie in BG2 & Co. eine komplette Gruppe steuern, sondern nur einen Anführer, dem die anderen folgen. Zwischen den Figuren kann man zwar jederzeit hin- und herschalten, aktiv ist aber immer nur ein Charakter. Anfangs sicherlich gewöhnungsbedürftig, allerdings nicht wirklich tragisch. Jeder Charakter kann in vollem Unfang ausgerüstet und ausgebildet werden, alles bestens in der Hinsicht.
-Als geduldiger Zuhörer hat man definitiv mehr vom Spiel! Die Dialoge sind sehr schön gemacht, man hat immer viele Gesprächsthemen und Fragen zu Auswahl, nicht nur Stichpunkte wie z.B. in Oblivion. Wenn man will erfährt man so sehr viel über einzelne NPCs und erhält Bonusaufträge, sogar eigene Partymitglieder können angesprochen werden und haben viel zu erzählen. Was mir sehr gut gefällt: Es wird darauf eben nicht mit dem Holzhammer hingewiesen "Hey, Spieler! Wenn du Person X anredest und nach Y fragst, dann bekommst du vielleicht Auftrag Z"  
Am Anfang gilt es z.B. einen Splitter aus einer Ruine zu holen, man stört dabei Echsenmenschen bei ihrem Ritual.
Man kann
-sie einfach töten
-sie überzeugen, dass man als Nachbarstamm einfach friedlich miteinander auskommen kann oder später ihnen helfen wird
-sich als gutes Omen ihres Steingottes ausgeben
-behaupten, man sei der Steingott persönlich
Im Endeffekt kommt es zum Kampf oder eben nicht, der Weg dahin ist aber vielfältig anzugehen.
(@Herbboy, weil du dich nach den Gesinnungen mal erkundet hast: Je nach Antwort kann sich die Gesinnung Richtung chaotisch, gut etc. verschieben. Da ich bis jetzt ganz Paladin-like gehandelt habe, weiß ich nicht, ob das relevant wird.)
Nachteil ist halt, dass wegen der schlichten Menge nur wichtige Dialoge vertont sind und im Endeffekt weniger Möglichkeiten bestehen, als bei den Gesprächen suggeriert wird. (Nachzuprüfen, wenn man den Spielstand wieder lädt und anders antwortet.) Macht mir persönlich aber nichts aus, schließlich ist das immer noch um einiges besser, was z.B. Oblivion zu bieten hat und macht einfach viel mehr Spaß.
Weiterhin keine Bugs, keinen einzigen Absturz.    Allerdings gibt es eben bei den Befehlsantworten englische Sprachausgabe zu hören, die Texte und Dialoge sind komplett deutsch. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob die DV multilingual ist (kann mich nicht erinnern, ob man das bei der Installation im Vorfeld (--> InstallShield) wählen konnte, explizit darauf hingewiesen wurde auf jeden Fall nicht), zumindest der eigene Charakter kann aber mit englischen Sprechern versehen werden.
@Neawoulf´: Mein eigenes Sys ist zu "high-endig", um den Hardwarehunger objektiv beurteilen zu können. CPU und RAM sollten aber für mittlere Details ausreichen, die 6600GT ist vielleicht ein wenig mager.    Da das Spiel aber jederzeit pausiert werden kann, solltest du keine spielerischen Nachteile haben, wenn es leicht ruckelt.


----------



## Andy19 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Weiß jemand, wann man das Modul "Händlerfreund" endlich bekommt?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (2. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 01.11.2006 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Ist das korrekt, dass die DV Multilingual ist? Ergo kann man bei der Installation oder irgendwo im Spiel die englische Sprache auswählen?


Äh, weiss nicht, aber es gibt englische, französische, italienische und spanische Readmes, LisezMois LiesMichs usw. Ich schliesse mal aus, dass die alle mit ihrer Sprache installieren können, aber dann in deustcher Sprache spielen müssen. *g*


----------



## Angeldust (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Hm also nachdem ich G3 doch recht zufrieden durchgezockt habe trotz einiger nervender Problemchen habe ich mir nun heute auch NWN2 geholt.

Kurzum:

Bei dem Spiel geht einem das Herz auf. Die Dialoge sind so liebevoll gemacht...das D6D-System ist wie immer allen Zweifeln erhaben auch wenns leicht abgeändert ist.

Die KI baut auch keine kacke wenn man es mal verpasst jemanden spezifische Aufträge zu geben. Sprich: Wenn man dem Zwerg sagt hat den Untoten an der Schurkin platt...dann macht er das auch... und er rennt nicht mal durch nen Dutzend Gegner dafür durch sondern brav dran vorbei dass er nix abbekommt^^

Im Vergleich zu NWN1 (was ich auch super fand) ist es ein Quantensprung nach vorne. Die Grafik ist mindestens so gut wie bei G3 und es ruckelt und lagt gar nichts da nimmt man auch die paar Sekunden Ladescreen in Kauf. Der Speicher leert sich bei jedem Port in ein neues Gebiet...bisher hat die Festplatte noch nicht einmal gerickelt bei 1gb Speicher.

Alles in allem: Wer BG,ID, Planescape und NWN gespielt hat wird das Spiel lieben..ich habe meinen Hauptchar jetzt schon ins Herz geschlossen und meinen kleinen Zwerg der neben mir gertrottet und alles vermöbeln will will ich nicht mehr hergeben.

Richtig tolles Spiel!!!


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Da gestern in unserem Lieblingskino ein heilloses durcheinander war, bin ich schnell zu Saturn gegangen und hab mir dort NWN2 gekauft. Ursprünglich wollte ich die Chaotic Evil Edition kaufen und hatte mir die 55 EUR schon zurecht gelegt. Naja, Saturn wollte satte 65 EUR haben, dementsprechend hab ich mit der "Standardversion" verlieb genommen.

Zur technischen Seiten: das Spiel läuft mit allen Details sehr zähflüssig, auf diesem System:

AMD64 3200+ Clawhammer
2GB RAM CL2
6800GT

Wenn man die Schatten komplett deaktiviert, läuft das Spiel sehr viel "besser" bzw. gefühlt flüssiger. Es fehlt allerdings ein wenig an Atmosphäre.

Mittlerweile weiß ich, was ide Äußerungen sollten, dass NWN2 höhere Anforderungen haben wird als Oblivion. 

Ansonsten springt der "Funke" sofort über, der Anfang ist liebevoll gestaltet und es gibt kleine "Seitenhiebe" auf meine "Vergangenheit" als 'Unruhestifter' und meiner Klasse: Schurke. Mich würde mal interessieren ob sich die Dialoge am Anfang unterscheiden wenn man eine andere Klasse + Vergangenheit hat.


----------



## Hyperhorn (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Falls es jemanden interessiert: Patchen ist derzeit nur über die Auto-Patch-Funktion möglich, User ohne I-Net am NWN2-PC müssen noch warten. (Da freut es mich, dass auch ohne Patch keine Probleme auftreten)
@Rabowke: Bei mir wurde auch etwas zur Herkunft gesagt, ich bin allerdings kein Schurke, der chronisch Unruhe stiftet, sondern ein ordentlicher Paladin, der weiß, wie man eine Gruppe anführt..  
*Edit:* Kopierschutz ist secuROM


----------



## Monstermic (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 02.11.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Draußen hat es geschneit, ich bin unterwegs nach Niewinter...
> So, jetzt gibt es ein paar weitere Infos:
> 
> *schnipp*



Das sind mal GUTE Nachrichten ! Das Spiel is so gut wie gekauft, thx !


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Rabowke am 03.11.2006 07:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur technischen Seiten: das Spiel läuft mit allen Details sehr zähflüssig, auf diesem System:
> 
> AMD64 3200+ Clawhammer
> 2GB RAM CL2
> ...


Du solltest in jedem Fall die Wasserreflexionen abstellen, die zweite Option darunter, deren Name mir gerade nicht einfallen will, ebenso.

Ich hatte mich zuerst gewundert, wie schlecht das Spiel performt, selbst wenn man so ziemlich alles ab- oder auf niedrig stellt und die Sichtweite stark reduziert - die Reflexionen hatte ich aber noch aktiviert, warum auch immer. *g*
Jedenfalls sind die Reflexionen nun aus, dafür aber der ganze Rest zumindest auf mittel oder gar hoch bei 1280x1024.
Deutlich spürbar gleich zu Anfang im Sumpf auf dem Weg zur Ruine: zuerst eine Diashow mit übler, klobiger Grafik, aber Wasserspiegelungen *g*, danach butterweich mit hoher Auflösung und Sichtweite, moderatem Schattenwurf - ohne Spiegelungen.  


@Monstermic: Bitte keine Full-Quotes bei so einem langen Zitat.


----------



## The_Sisko (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 03.11.2006 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte mich zuerst gewundert, wie schlecht das Spiel performt, selbst wenn man so ziemlich alles ab- oder auf niedrig stellt und die Sichtweite stark reduziert - die Reflexionen hatte ich aber noch aktiviert, warum auch immer. *g*
> Jedenfalls sind die Reflexionen nun aus, dafür aber der ganze Rest zumindest auf mittel oder gar hoch bei 1280x1024.
> Deutlich spürbar gleich zu Anfang im Sumpf auf dem Weg zur Ruine: zuerst eine Diashow mit übler, klobiger Grafik, aber Wasserspiegelungen *g*, danach butterweich mit hoher Auflösung und Sichtweite, moderatem Schattenwurf - ohne Spiegelungen.



Also kann man sich darauf verlassen dass die Reflexionen soviel Hardwarehunger haben?? 

Ansonsten kann ich mir das Spiel, mit einem 3 GHZ Pentium 4, 1GB RAM und einer betagten X800SE, gleich abschreiben.

Und welchen PC hast du denn MiffiMoppelchen, wenn man fragen darf!?!


----------



## autumnSkies (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Miffi hat:

Prozessor:  	Athlon64 3000+ 
Kühler: 	Heatkiller 1.6 (Wakü) 
Mainboard: 	Asrock K8S8X 
RAM: 	1024 Mbyte DDR2700 
Grafikkarte: 	Radeon 9800 Pro 


Ich werd auch gleich mal Reflexionen abschalten! Danke für den Tipp!
Bei mir ruckelts auch udn das ändern der Eisntellungen bringt rein garnichts.
Spiele mit 3.2+Ghz, 1GB RAM und GF 6600GT(128MB).


EDIT: Wenn ich die Schatten komplett aus stelle, läuft es ruckelfrei!   
Die Option um Reflexionen auszustellen, habe ich jedoch nicht gefunden.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 02.11.2006 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 01.11.2006 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ums mal definitiv festzuhalten: habe gerade meine CE auf Englisch installiert, und damit war auch das Spiel englisch


----------



## Neawoulf (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 02.11.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Neawoulf´: Mein eigenes Sys ist zu "high-endig", um den Hardwarehunger objektiv beurteilen zu können. CPU und RAM sollten aber für mittlere Details ausreichen, die 6600GT ist vielleicht ein wenig mager.    Da das Spiel aber jederzeit pausiert werden kann, solltest du keine spielerischen Nachteile haben, wenn es leicht ruckelt.



Thanks, hab auch gleich mal zugegriffen und mir die "Chaotic Evil" Version gekauft. Es läuft flüssig, solang ich die Schatten auf zweitniedrigste Stufe stelle. Alles andere habe ich (fast) auf Maximum gestellt. Dennoch habe ich irgendwie den Eindruck, die ganze Sache wirkt (1024 x 76 ein wenig pixelig. Aber es ist ja nicht die Grafik, die zählt. Auch mit der Engine des ersten Teils wäre ich 100% zufrieden gewesen. Etwas enttäuscht bin ich allerdings vom Ring, da dieser offenbar für Oger geschmiedet wurde. Vermutlich geht man davon aus, das chaotisch böse Spieler dickfingrige Grobmotoriker sind.

Spielerisch macht es echt Laune, auch wenn ich noch nicht allzu weit gekommen bin (heute erst angefangen). Die vier Prüfungen für den Erntepokal geschafft und die Sache mit dem fetten Schwein (keine Beleidigung, es handelt sich tatsächlich um ein gigantisches ... Ferkel) geklärt.

Da ich dieses Wochenende genug Zeit habe, werde ich definitiv noch ein Weilchen unter den Blicken meines Bergtrolls die Forgotten Realms erkunden und mich vielleicht auch mal ein wenig mit dem Editor beschäftigen.


----------



## Caputo (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

mal ne Frage zur Waffenherstellung...

...und zwar habe ich +2 auf die Fertigkeit Waffen herstellen zu können gesetzt, nur um damit die Vorraussetzung zu haben, Bögen und Pfeile herzustellen. Aber ich weiß nicht welche Zutaten ich dafür brauch. Kann mir jemand helfen welche Dinge ich dafür benötige?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 03.11.2006 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Miffi hat:
> 
> Prozessor:  	Athlon64 3000+
> Kühler: 	Heatkiller 1.6 (Wakü)
> ...


Nee, das ist nicht mehr aktuell: aktueller



			
				autumnSkies am 03.11.2006 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: Wenn ich die Schatten komplett aus stelle, läuft es ruckelfrei!
> Die Option um Reflexionen auszustellen, habe ich jedoch nicht gefunden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 03.11.2006 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> autumnSkies am 03.11.2006 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheint so, als wären einige der Einstellmöglichkeiten hardwareabhängig. Ich hab mit meiner 6600 GT keine Optionen, die Wasserreflektionen zu ändern und bei der Schattengröße kann ich max. 1024 einstellen.


----------



## Iceman (3. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Mal wieder ne Frage zum Spiel: Gibts eigentlich NPCs die einem Gegenstände identifizieren können? Hab bisher bewusst noch keinen solcher Art getroffen. 
Ich hab zwar das Glück einen Ring mit +5 auf Lore gefunden zu haben, aber das reicht nunmal leider trotz allem nicht für alle Gegenstände. Bin allerdings erst bei dieser Festung kurz nach Verlassen des Dorfes. Gibts "Identifizierer" vielleicht erst in Nerverwinter?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 03.11.2006 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder ne Frage zum Spiel: Gibts eigentlich NPCs die einem Gegenstände identifizieren können? Hab bisher bewusst noch keinen solcher Art getroffen.
> Ich hab zwar das Glück einen Ring mit +5 auf Lore gefunden zu haben, aber das reicht nunmal leider trotz allem nicht für alle Gegenstände. Bin allerdings erst bei dieser Festung kurz nach Verlassen des Dorfes. Gibts "Identifizierer" vielleicht erst in Nerverwinter?


Wenn du gerade mit einem Händler handelst, auf das unbekannte Objekt rechtsklicken und im Popup-Menü 'Identifizieren' wählen.


----------



## StefanWeiss (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

HINWEIS:
Ich habe es zwar gerade schon als NEWS gepostet, aber hier noch mal der Forumhinweis:

*Neues aus dem Testlabor - Bug-Alarm!*
Da testet man schön vor sich hin, ist höchst erfreut über nicht vorhandene Bugs oder Abstürze und dann krabbeln die "Käfer" los. - Wenn Sie schon wie wir, fleißig Neverwinter Nights 2 spielen, achten Sie bitte auf Folgendes. Sowohl auf Shandras Hof als auch beim Kampf gegen den Klingengolem im Githyanki-Lager in Niewinter kann es zu Skript-Fehlern kommen. Wir haben diesbezüglich schon Kontakt mit den Jungs von Obsidian aufgenommen, die fieberhaft an einem Hotfix arbeiten.
Der Bug kommt in der Regel dann zustande, wenn Sie gerade NICHT Ihren Hauptcharakter ausgewählt haben, sobald die Bedingungen für die entsprechende Zwischensequenz erfüllt sind.
Daher unsere Tipps:

1. Wenn Sie das erste Mal zu Shandras Hof reisen, stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie Ihren Hauptcharakter ausgewählt haben, bevor die erste Zwischensequenz dort losgeht.

2. Beim Kampf gegen den Klingengolem halten Sie am besten das "Untersuchen"-Fenster für das Monster geöffnet. So lange es nicht "fast tot" ist, können Sie beliebig zwischen Ihren Charakteren wechseln. Am besten mehrfach abspeichern. Ihr Hauptcharakter sollte dann wieder aktiviert sein, bevor das Viech den genannten Status erreicht, da sonst ebenfalls die benötigte Zwischensequenz ausbleiben kann, was zur Folge hat, dass sich der Golem nicht besiegen lässt.

3. Wenn Sie Shandra vor den Githyanki retten, ist es wichtig, dass Sie Ihren Hauptcharakter auswählen, bevor Sie das brennende Haus verlassen. - Draußen erfolgt noch ein kurzer Kampf, bei dem Sie nicht auf die anderen Gruppenmitglieder zugreifen müssen.

Ich hoffe, es ist in Ihrem Sinne, wenn wir an dieser Stelle gespoilert haben, aber schließlich halten wir das für den besten Weg, Sie in diesem Fall vor den Bugs zu bewahren, die mich heute beim Testen eine Menge Zeit gekostet haben 

Ich halte Sie natürlich weiterhin auf dem Laufenden, wenn es News zum Hotfix von Obsidian gibt.
In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Abend *ööhm* oder besser eine gute Nacht wünscht
SW


----------



## Hyperhorn (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Neawoulf am 03.11.2006 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint so, als wären einige der Einstellmöglichkeiten hardwareabhängig. Ich hab mit meiner 6600 GT keine Optionen, die Wasserreflektionen zu ändern und bei der Schattengröße kann ich max. 1024 einstellen.


Bei mir fehlt der Eintrag für die Reflexionen im Menü auch, allerdings gibt es in der nwn.ini-Datei (Eigene Dateien / Neverwinter Nights 2)einen Eintrag "WaterReflections" dazu, bei mir sind die Spiegelungen  auf "0" gestellt, also ausgeschaltet. Darüber sollte das hinzubekommen sein, ich teste gleich noch, ob "1" die Optik weiter aufpoliert..  
*Edit:* Fehlanzeige   Das Spiel setzt den Wert einfach zurück, beim HDR-Eintrag dasselbe. Wenigstens die Hz-Zahl kann man auf ergonomische Werte erhöhen.


----------



## StefanWeiss (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 03.11.2006 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder ne Frage zum Spiel: Gibts eigentlich NPCs die einem Gegenstände identifizieren können? Hab bisher bewusst noch keinen solcher Art getroffen.
> Ich hab zwar das Glück einen Ring mit +5 auf Lore gefunden zu haben, aber das reicht nunmal leider trotz allem nicht für alle Gegenstände. Bin allerdings erst bei dieser Festung kurz nach Verlassen des Dorfes. Gibts "Identifizierer" vielleicht erst in Nerverwinter?



Hi Iceman,

identifizieren kannst du bei jedem Händler:
Handelsbildschirm öffnen, gewünschten Gegenstand  rechtsklicken, dann hast du als letzten Eintrag "Gegenstand identifizieren, 100 Gold."

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## StefanWeiss (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Upps, habe ich doch glatt Miffimoppelchens Antwort überlesen..ich muss wohl doch mal zu Fielmann....


----------



## Iceman (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				PCG-SW am 04.11.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Upps, habe ich doch glatt Miffimoppelchens Antwort überlesen..ich muss wohl doch mal zu Fielmann....



Harr

Und ich hätte auf die einfache Lösung auch selbst kommen können


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

War schon jemand in der Echsenmenschhöhle östlich vom Fort?
Gibts da mehr zu sehen, als sieben Echsenmenschen und drei Truhen?!

*auf Iceman & PCG-SW zeig*
Ha-haa!


----------



## Rabowke (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 04.11.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> War schon jemand in der Echsenmenschhöhle östlich vom Fort?
> Gibts da mehr zu sehen, als sieben Echsenmenschen und drei Truhen?!


Echsenmenschen-Anführer, dort findest du 2-4 verzauberte Items.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Rabowke am 04.11.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 04.11.2006 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNd wo da in der Höhle? Offensichtlich herumstehend oder versteckt - weil einen "Anführer" habe ich da nicht getroffen, und weitläufig ist die Höhle ja nun auch nicht... :/


----------



## Iceman (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 04.11.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> UNd wo da in der Höhle? Offensichtlich herumstehend oder versteckt - weil einen "Anführer" habe ich da nicht getroffen, und weitläufig ist die Höhle ja nun auch nicht... :/



Wodurch bist du denn auf die Höhle aufmerksam geworden? Ich wurd da von diesem Echsenmenschen den man vor der Ruine trifft hingebracht und da war der Chef anwesend.


----------



## Rabowke (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 04.11.2006 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 04.11.2006 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also die "Anführer" ist mitten in einem Höhlenkomplex, die Tür zu diesem etwas größeren Raum musst du erstmal "entschärfen" und dann kannst du eintreten. Ich hab ein paar Versuche gebraucht da ein Wesen dort die fiese Gabe hat, Personen einzuschläfern. Ich glaub dort hab ich einen Morgenstern gefunden der ~5k GM wert ist sowie 2-3 andere gute Items. Schluß um: für mich hat es sich gelohnt.  

Ich hab die Echsen in den Ruinen davon überzeugt, dass ich ein Abgesandter von ihrem Gott bin. Bluffen als Schurke hat schon seinen Vorteil. 

[bluffen] Und nun kniet nieder und huldigt mir!

 ... Wieso klappt das nie?


----------



## March20 (4. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Habe anscheinend auch einen Bug gefunden.
Vielleicht weiß einer von euch ne Lösung


Ich bin jetzt an der Stelle wo ich den Gesandten aus Niewinter von den Orks befreit habe.
Wenn ich dann auf der Landkarte reisen will, "passiert etwas unverhergesehenes". Ich lande auf einer Straße mit 8 Orks. Nachdem ich die platt gemacht hab, will ich über den Weltkarten-Punkt den Sektor verlassen aber nix tut sich. Kein Laden kein "Gar-Nichts". So als wäre dort kein Übergang


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 04.11.2006 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 04.11.2006 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe schlicht die Türe zum Anführerraum übersehen wegen eines ungünstigen Kamerawinkels...

Zum Plaudern hatte von den Echsenmenschen aber keiner Lust, weder in der Höhle noch ausserhalb davon.


----------



## StefanWeiss (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				March20 am 04.11.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe anscheinend auch einen Bug gefunden.
> Vielleicht weiß einer von euch ne Lösung
> 
> 
> ...



Versuch mal, bei diesem Kampf gegen Ende, deinen Hauptcharakter als aktive Figur auszuwählen. Manche Skripts funktionieren nicht richtig, wenn gerade Partymitglieder ausgewählt sind.

Gruß
Stefan W.


----------



## StefanWeiss (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 05.11.2006 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 04.11.2006 16:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am besten mal letzten Spielstand laden und darauf achten, dass beim Betreten des Raumes mit dem Echsenchef der Hauptcharakter ausgewählt ist. 

Gruß
Stefan W.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				PCG-SW am 05.11.2006 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 05.11.2006 00:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Mainchar ist ständig ausgewählt - von kurzen Wechseln zur Befehlsvergabe im Pausenmodus abgesehen -, bin ja ein aufmerksamer Forumleser...


----------



## autumnSkies (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Es gibt auch zwei Türen da unten.  
Ich find seit die nichtmehr blau auf der Minimap gekennzeichnet sind, sind die viel schwerer zu entdecken.
Und wenn man denkt, man hat was übersehen, immer mal Y drücken! Damit sieht allen kack und kann fast die ganze Ebene überblicken.


----------



## Iceman (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 05.11.2006 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man denkt, man hat was übersehen, immer mal Y drücken! Damit sieht allen kack und kann fast die ganze Ebene überblicken.



Aber auch Y hilft manchmal nicht. Hab durchaus schonmal Türen übersehen, weil ich gerade einen Gang entlang guckte und die Tür an der Seite von Säulen etc. verdeckt war.

So nebenbei mal eine Questfrage: Hat jemand den Mann von dieser Juni in der Hafenstadt vor Neverwinter gefunden? Ich glaube ja, dass das er das Skelett welches in den Tiefen der Ruine liegt ist, aber da gabs nur ne Meldung, dass es nichts in den Taschen hat, als ichs angeklickt habe.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 05.11.2006 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> So nebenbei mal eine Questfrage: Hat jemand den Mann von dieser Juni in der Hafenstadt vor Neverwinter gefunden? Ich glaube ja, dass das er das Skelett welches in den Tiefen der Ruine liegt ist, aber da gabs nur ne Meldung, dass es nichts in den Taschen hat, als ichs angeklickt habe.


Der ist nicht in der Ruine, sondern im "Umland" der Ruine (selbe Map), nahe dem See/Fluss an einem Lagerfeuer.


----------



## Iceman (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 05.11.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Der ist nicht in der Ruine, sondern im "Umland" der Ruine (selbe Map), nahe dem See/Fluss an einem Lagerfeuer.



Mmh, das Lager am See hab ich eigentich durchsucht gehabt, na jo, bei Gelegenheit schau ich nochmal da vorbei.


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Los, Sammelthread!!1eins.

Ich war jetzt in Fort Locke und hab die Quest "Das Banditenlager". Sprich, ich muss Geiseln befreien und für einen Heiligen ein Gegenstand organisieren. Da ich die Schurkin bereits in meiner Gruppe habe, hat sie mir das Banditenlager auf meiner Map eingezeichnet.

Ich bin also hingegangen, hab das Lager 'außen' komplett 'geleert' und hab anschließend die Geiseln befreit. 

Aber:

es gibt in diesem Lager ein Haus welches ich mit meiner Party / aktuellem Level nicht gesäubert bekomme. Meine Charaktere sind Stufe 4-5, der erste Raum in diesem Haus ist auch kein Problem. Danach wirds haarig, da die Soldaten in den anderen Räumen sofort Alarm schlagen und die restlichen Soldaten aus dem gesamten Haus ankommen. Drei gg. zwanzig ist 'etwas' unfair. 

Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag? Oder einfach später nochmal wieder kommen wenn ich Stufe 6-7 erreicht habe? :-o


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Rabowke am 05.11.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt in diesem Lager ein Haus welches ich mit meiner Party / aktuellem Level nicht gesäubert bekomme. Meine Charaktere sind Stufe 4-5, der erste Raum in diesem Haus ist auch kein Problem. Danach wirds haarig, da die Soldaten in den anderen Räumen sofort Alarm schlagen und die restlichen Soldaten aus dem gesamten Haus ankommen. Drei gg. zwanzig ist 'etwas' unfair.
> 
> Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag? Oder einfach später nochmal wieder kommen wenn ich Stufe 6-7 erreicht habe? :-o


Ich bin irgendwie nach einem Kampf in einem Zimmer zufällig zum Oberbandit gekommen und hab ihn diplomatisch dazu überredet, fortan für Fort Locke zu arbeiten. *g*


----------



## redcrush (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

hi,und zwar geht es um die bildschirmaktualisierungsrate.die scheint sehr niedrig zu sein,jedenfalls im menü.im spiel selbst war ich noch nicht.kann man das irgerndwie ändern.ich mein,schon mal was von irgendeiner .ini gelesen zuhaben in irgerndeinem post.wäre nicht schlecht,da das ganz schön belastend für die augen ist.


----------



## March20 (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

weiß jemand wie man mitglieder der "Neun von Niewinter" werden kann, da die Mitgliedschaft ja voraussetzung für die Prestigklasse ist und ich gern diese klasse wählen würde.

bin grad lvl 10 und mach die mission wo man das zweite lagerhaus in niewinter säubern muss


----------



## autumnSkies (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 05.11.2006 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,und zwar geht es um die bildschirmaktualisierungsrate.die scheint sehr niedrig zu sein,jedenfalls im menü.im spiel selbst war ich noch nicht.kann man das irgerndwie ändern.ich mein,schon mal was von irgendeiner .ini gelesen zuhaben in irgerndeinem post.wäre nicht schlecht,da das ganz schön belastend für die augen ist.




im Ordner ...\Neverwinter Nights 2\ findest du die nwn.ini, diese ist allerdings versteckt, was heißt, dass du erst versteckte Dateien einblenden lassen musst.

Zunächste musst du den Schreibschutz rausnehmen und dann die Datei öffnen. Suche mit Strg + F nach dem Eintrag "RefreshRate" und ändere den Wer hinter dem Gleichzeichen in deinen Wunschwert (ich habe 72 genommen). Datei speichern und schließen, NWN2 genießen.


----------



## redcrush (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 05.11.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 05.11.2006 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


datei gefunden,war zwar nicht schreibgeschützt,aber naja,jedenfalls gändert auf 85 ,aber es ist im spiel kein unterschied festzustellen.bei dem geflacker werde ich bescheuert...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 05.11.2006 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> autumnSkies am 05.11.2006 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du musst die entsprechende Datei im "Eigene Dateien"-Ordner nehmen, nicht die INI im Spielverzeichnis.


----------



## redcrush (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 05.11.2006 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 05.11.2006 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da steht was von -1.soll ich da den wert z.b. 85 eingeben?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 05.11.2006 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 05.11.2006 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja.


----------



## redcrush (5. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 05.11.2006 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 05.11.2006 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh...was für eine entspannung...


----------



## Goddess (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Dann will ich Euch meine ersten Eindrücke ebenfalls nicht vor enthalten! Vor einer halben Stunde, sind meine beiden Exemplare, also Lawful Good und Chaotic Evil, bei mir "eingetrudelt". _Vorfreude hat sich von der ersten Sekunde "breit gemacht", als ich den wertvollen Inhalt seiner Schachtel entnommen habe._ Zwei schöne grosse Schachteln, mit zwei Artbooks, zwei Landkarten, zwei Trial-Keys für DND-Online _möchte die Keys jemand haben?_  , zwei Ringe _die leider beide zu gross für meine kleinen Finger ausgefallen sind,_ eine kleine Bergtroll Statuette und eine etwas grössere eines Paladin, eine Artwork CD und die komplette Sammlung von NWN1. Meine erste Kritik ist, das die Inhalte der beiden Artwork "Booklets'" ruhig an die jeweilige Version an gepasst hätte werden können. Ein wenig vermisse ich auch das umfangreiche Handbuch des ersten Teils. Da dort schöne Auflistungen über Charakter-Werte und Fähigkeiten zu finden gewesen sind. Das ist ein wenig enttäuschend, aber zu "verschmerzen". Hier im Thema hat ja jemand einen  Link zu einem pdf aus gebracht, in dem alles nötige zu finden ist. Danke an den "Informanten"! Im Moment installiere ich gerade den Patch mit dem "NWN-Updater"... Weitere Eindrücke zum Spiel werde ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch schildern!


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 06.11.2006 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> eine kleine Bergtroll Statuette und eine etwas grössere eines Paladin, eine Artwork CD und die komplette Sammlung von NWN1.


 ist das diese fgur: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/B000FL7912/ref=dp_images_0/028-2370072-2740559?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&img=0&childASIN=B000FL7912  ? sieht ganz schön böse aus für nen paladin.... 




> Meine erste Kritik ist, das die Inhalte der beiden Artwork "Booklets'" ruhig an die jeweilige Version an gepasst hätte werden können.


 nee, find ich besser so, denn sonst MUSS man ja qausi beide versionen kaufen, allein aus neugier...


----------



## autumnSkies (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Bei mir gings mit der INI aus dem NWN2 Verzeichnis. oO


----------



## Goddess (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 06.11.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 06.11.2006 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das liegt wohl daran, das es keiner ist, so wie ich dachte... Dabei handelt es sich doch um einen "mystischer Bergriesen". Der darf also ruhig so böse drein gucken. *lach*



> Meine erste Kritik ist, das die Inhalte der beiden Artwork "Booklets'" ruhig an die jeweilige Version an gepasst hätte werden können.


 nee, find ich besser so, denn sonst MUSS man ja qausi beide versionen kaufen, allein aus neugier...   [/quote]
Neugierde ist doch was feines!


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 06.11.2006 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 06.11.2006 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, wenn man nen geldscheißenden esel zu hause hat schon


----------



## Goddess (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 06.11.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 06.11.2006 12:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieser "Punkt" geht eindeutig an dich. Manchmal darf es auch ein wenig mehr sein, dafür an anderer Stelle weniger. Lassen wir es darauf "bewenden"? Was meinst du?  

Inzwischen bin ich mit der Charakter Erstellung fertig, und habe, *lasset die Fanfaren klingen", einen Planetouched erstellt. Da ich diese "Rasse", wenn ich sie so bezeichnen darf, schon immer mal spielen wollte. Die äusseren Erkennungszeichen halten sich in Grenzen, goldene Augen, und graue Haare... Der typische Beruf sollte Paladin sein, ich entschied anders! Meine Planetouched ist Bardin geworden, mit spitzer Zunge und gewitzten Sprüchen auf der Zunge. _Eine äusserst ungewöhnliche Berufswahl._ An den Sonder-Fähigkeiten, die zusätzliche Attributs-Punkte bringen würden, habe ich "gespart". Ob ich diesen Charakter so auch spielen werde, oder mir noch einen "Pool" an anderen Helden basteln werde, entscheide ich noch. Die Charakter Generierung ist auf jeden Fall sehr schön gelungen. Auch die, doch recht ausführlichen Beschreibungen empfinde ich als nützlich!


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 06.11.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Charakter Generierung ist auf jeden Fall sehr schön gelungen. Auch die, doch recht ausführlichen Beschreibungen empfinde ich als nützlich!


 wie sind denn denn bonus-charaktere bei den special editions? sind das einfach nur besonders gut austarierte charaktere aus den standard-vorgaben, oder haben die besondere eigenschaften, zB charakterportraits, die man sonst nicht hat, oder eine besondere hintergrundgeschichte über die vergangenheit oder so, oder gar einzigeartige boni wie zB infravision bei einer rasse, die das normalerweise nicht hat...? ich schwanke noch zwischen good und evil version... wobei: ich spiel im grunde immer eher gut als böse, allein schon aus sorge, dass ich bei ablehnen von "arme leute in not"-quests einiges verpasse...      aber falls die bonus.charaktere eh nur ein "nettes gimmick" sind, sonst aber nix bringen, dann wär's ja egal, welche version man nimmt


----------



## Iceman (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 06.11.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sind denn denn bonus-charaktere bei den special editions? sind das einfach nur besonders gut austarierte charaktere aus den standard-vorgaben, oder haben die besondere eigenschaften, zB charakterportraits, die man sonst nicht hat, oder eine besondere hintergrundgeschichte über die vergangenheit oder so, oder gar einzigeartige boni wie zB infravision bei einer rasse, die das normalerweise nicht hat...? ich schwanke noch zwischen good und evil version... wobei: ich spiel im grunde immer eher gut als böse, allein schon aus sorge, dass ich bei ablehnen von "arme leute in not"-quests einiges verpasse...      aber falls die bonus.charaktere eh nur ein "nettes gimmick" sind, sonst aber nix bringen, dann wär's ja egal, welche version man nimmt



Sind nur nen nettes Gimmick. Es gibt halt einfach ein paar Lawful Good bzw. Chaotic Evil vorgefertigte Charaktere zusätzlich. Die haben keine besonderen Fähigkeiten oder so.


----------



## autumnSkies (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Die Chaotic Good Edition hätte ich gerne gekauft, wäre sie nicht restlos ausverkauft gewesen. Den Mystischen Bergriesen find ich toll und die Karte hätte mich auch gereizt ganz zu schweigen von dem tollen Karton der meine Eurobox Sammlung erweitert hätte. Aber dafür 15€ mehr ablatzen? Das sind auch wieder 30DM...

Momentan verbringe ich eh mehr Zeit mit dem Editor, der macht einen Heidenspaß. Kanns kaum abwarten anch der Arbeit damit weiter zu basteln... an meinem... Diablo 1 Mod!!!


----------



## Hyperhorn (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 06.11.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die *Chaotic Good* Edition hätte ich gerne gekauft, wäre sie nicht restlos ausverkauft gewesen.


Die Edition hättest du dann auch als einziger gekauft.    


			
				autumnSkies am 06.11.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan verbringe ich eh mehr Zeit mit dem Editor, der macht einen Heidenspaß. Kanns kaum abwarten anch der Arbeit damit weiter zu basteln... an meinem... Diablo 1 Mod!!!


Hat jemand vielleicht Links zur Nutzung des Editor mit verständlichen(!) Beschreibungen? (Ich google dann schon selbst, es könnte ja sein, dass jemand schon etwas in der Hinsicht empfehlen kann  )
Wie ist der von der Komplexität & Bedienbarkeit, wenn man die Editoren von UT04 und Warcraft III *etwas* beherrscht. (Sprich, die Maps sind spielbar; man merkt nur recht schnell, das sie ohne Skripts etc. auskommen)


----------



## Goddess (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 06.11.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 06.11.2006 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In der Amazon Produkt Beschreibung ergibt sich eigentlich schon, was es an "Boni" für die Chaotic Evil und die Lawful Good Edition gibt. Aber diese sind ja nicht wirklich von den Charakteren, egal ob vorgefertigt, oder selbst erstellt, abhängig.


----------



## Horus21 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Ich habe heute auch meine Chaotic Evil Box bekommen und muss wirklich sagen, dass die ganzen Gimmicks echt toll gemacht sind. Schon alleine diese riesige Box sieht fantastisch aus. Ich bin jetzt grade am installieren und werde mich gleich ins Abenteuer stürzen. 

Also als Hinweis, wenn ihr in die Welt von Neverwinter Nights einsteigen wollt, bietet diese Box schick verpackt alles was ihr braucht, da auch das Vorgängerspiel inkl. Add-Ons enthalten ist.

(So er ist fertig!   )


----------



## JohnCarpenter (6. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Mein Eindruck nach ein paar Spielstunden: Hat sich wieder mal (für mich) bestätigt, dass ich 100% richtig lag, als ich WOW nach der 10-Tage Trial enttäuscht hingeschmissen habe.
*So sollte ein Rollenspiel aussehen*. Ein herrlich umfangreicher Charaktereditor, mit dem man wirklich einen individuellen Char erstellen kann. Echtes Level'n, wo man auch alle Charakterpunkte nach belieben verteilen kann, nicht wie der WOW-Mist. Quest's, bei denen ich mich nie fragen muss, warum mache ich das eigentlich. Und Nebenquests, die ich alle lösen will, um nichts zu verpassen. Warum ist das bei MMPORG's nicht möglich? (Bin jedenfalls schon mal auf den Onlinepart gespannt, vielleicht macht der auch mehr Fun, als manches Bezahl-MMPORG.
Angenehm war ich auch überrascht, dass das Game mit leicht erhöhten empfohlenen (mittleren) Einstellungen auf meinem System tadellos läuft (A64 3200+,1024MB,6800GT). Nur die etwas kleinen Levelabschnitte und langen Ladezeiten trüben den Eindruck etwas.

@Goddess: Bist du eigentlich eine von den 2 Frauen in der Community?


----------



## Blade59 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

was die bildwiederholfrequenz in der nwn.ini datei anbetrifft, so hatte ich das problem auch, bzw. habe es auch dann immer wieder, wenn ich im spiel eine graphikeinstellung ändere. allerdings habe ich beide "ini" dateien geändert, die im spieleverzeichnis und die in "eigene dateien".

aber nun eine kleine frage, wenn ich zauber und dergleichen per drag &drop in einer der bereitschaftsleisten ziehe, dann verschwinden sämtliche inhalte wieder, wenn ich einen beriech wechsele (also ein haus betrete, reise oder dergleichen), wird das auch in irgendeinem eintrag in der ini datei festgehalten oder wie geht das??


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Bin ja mittlerweile auch schon begeistert in die Welt von NWN2 abgetaucht.

Zocke derzeit allerdings mit einem Kämpfer und den empfohlenen Werten, da ich vom D&D Regelwerk nicht allzuviel Ahnung habe.

Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob man da beim Charakter viel "verpfuschen" kann wenn man den fast ohne Regelkenntnisse erstellt, oder kann da durchaus was gutes rauskommen?


----------



## Iceman (7. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				golani79 am 07.11.2006 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob man da beim Charakter viel "verpfuschen" kann wenn man den fast ohne Regelkenntnisse erstellt, oder kann da durchaus was gutes rauskommen?



Je nachdem was du spielst kann man Charaktere schon furchtbar kaputt machen. Aber wenn du dir alle Tipps zu Attributen etc. die dir das Spiel gibt durchliest sollte das schon passen. Ergo wenn du die Geduld hast dich mit den Fähigkeiten usw. zu beschäftigen klappt das auch mit nem eigenen Char.


----------



## Goddess (7. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				golani79 am 07.11.2006 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ja mittlerweile auch schon begeistert in die Welt von NWN2 abgetaucht.
> 
> Zocke derzeit allerdings mit einem Kämpfer und den empfohlenen Werten, da ich vom D&D Regelwerk nicht allzuviel Ahnung habe.
> 
> Jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, ob man da beim Charakter viel "verpfuschen" kann wenn man den fast ohne Regelkenntnisse erstellt, oder kann da durchaus was gutes rauskommen?


Du kannst "unstimmige" Charaktere erstellen. Möglich ist auch, das du einen Charakter erstellst, der nicht gut "spielbar" ist... Ich werde für den moment nur "grob umreissen", was ich meine. Mit "unstimmig" meine ich, das du zum Beispiel einen Halb-Ork erschaffst, und ihm an statt als Kämpfer oder Barbar  den Beruf "Waldläufer" gibst. Im weiteren könntest du diesem "Waldläufer" noch die möglichkeit geben, Zauber ein zu setzen, eine sehr hohe Intelligenz zu geben, und Talente, die gar nicht zu Rasse und Klasse passen. Es ist zwar interessant so einen Charakter zu erschaffen, es ist auch möglich, aber nicht sehr logisch... Mit "unspielbar" meine ich, das du bei der Attribute-Verteilung zu stark in eine Richtung "gehst". Stell dir vor, du erstellst dir einen Sonnenelfen, machst ihn zum Hexer, und verteilst die Attribut-Punkte nur auf Stärke, Konstitution und Charisma. Anstatt auf Intelligenz und Weisheit, da ein Hexer warscheinlich nicht "mitten drin" ist, in einer Schlacht. Bitte lass dich durch meine erklärung nicht abschrecken!!! Oder davon ab halten, dir eigene Charaktere zu erstellen!!! Mach einfach einige Charaktere, nimm dir Zeit, lies das Handbuch durch, lies bei der Erstellung die beschreibenden Texte, und klicke auch auf "Vorgabe". Wenn du wissen willst, ob deine Charaktere "gut" sind, oder "stimmig", kannst du ruhig ein eigenes Thema eröffnen, und die erstellten Charaktere "präsentieren". Auf diese Weise bekommst du dann noch ein paar Hinweise, was du bei der Erstellung "besser" machen kannst!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Ich hab da mal eine technische Frage.

Ich wollte heute mit nem Kumpel anfangen zu spielen. Nun ergibt sich folgendes Problem:

Mein System:

AMD Athlon XP2800+ 
1,5 GB Ram
ATI Radeon 9800 pro

Sein System

AMD Athlon XP2800+ MMX, 3dnow
512 MB Ram
Nvidia Geforce FX  5700LE

Auf meinem System läuft das Spiel auf High (Shadows Mittel, Reflexionen aus etc) blendend und ohne Probleme. Bei meinem Kumpel ist es egal was wir machen (sogar Ram installiert) es läuft mit höchstens 2 FPS, auch auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen, mit allem aus, so dass es schlechter als NWN aussieht.

Für irgendwelche Vorschläge sind wir offen. Haben jetzt echt alles probiert, aber es geht nicht. Also nur damit das richtig verstanden wird: Egal ob auf High oder auf Low, 2 FPS.

Ja Treiber installiert, DirectX installiert, Xfire deinsalliert.

Nix. Kann das wirklich sein, dass die Grafikkarten, derart unterschiedliche Leistungen bringen?


----------



## Iceman (8. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 07.11.2006 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nix. Kann das wirklich sein, dass die Grafikkarten, derart unterschiedliche Leistungen bringen?



Ja.

Die 5700LE ist absoluter Schrott und zum Spielen eigentlich nicht geeignet. Sie ist deutlich langsamer als die 9800Pro. Einziger Vorteil ist, dass sie Shader 3.0 kann, aber dafür ist die Karte sowieso zu lahm.

Dazu sind 512 MB Ram sicherlich auch etwas wenig für das Spiel.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 08.11.2006 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> RoTTeN1234 am 07.11.2006 23:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja ganz offensichtlich verträgt sich die mit directx 9 nicht. Das ist alles. Und shader 3.0 kann sie leider nicht  so wie ich das sehe nicht mal richtig 2.0, was zwingend vorausgesetzt wird. Schade schade. Weiß einer wo man billig 9800pro dinger herbekommt ?


----------



## Iceman (8. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 08.11.2006 00:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ganz offensichtlich verträgt sich die mit directx 9 nicht. Das ist alles. Und shader 3.0 kann sie leider nicht  so wie ich das sehe nicht mal richtig 2.0, was zwingend vorausgesetzt wird. Schade schade. Weiß einer wo man billig 9800pro dinger herbekommt ?



Stimmt, 2.0 kann sie nur. Das schon richtig, aber nicht schnell 

Und warum noch ne 9800 Pro kaufen? Die kriegst du allenfalls noch gebraucht weil sie seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr produziert werden. Weiß aber grad nicht was im Budgetbereich zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## Goddess (8. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Jetzt habe ich auch mal eine kleine Frage. Wie kann ich für meinen Character eine eigene Geschichte schreiben? Ich habe beim Start des Spiels, zwischen der Auswahl des Characters und dem eigentlichen starten des Spieles, zwar ein Feld gesehen, doch dort kann ich keinen Text eintippen... Gibt es da also eine möglichkeit, eine eigene Geschichte zu schreiben, oder ist das gar nicht möglich?


----------



## Iceman (8. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 08.11.2006 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich auch mal eine kleine Frage. Wie kann ich für meinen Character eine eigene Geschichte schreiben? Ich habe beim Start des Spiels, zwischen der Auswahl des Characters und dem eigentlichen starten des Spieles, zwar ein Feld gesehen, doch dort kann ich keinen Text eintippen... Gibt es da also eine möglichkeit, eine eigene Geschichte zu schreiben, oder ist das gar nicht möglich?



Das geht beim letzten Feld der Charaktererstellung, wo man auch Name und Alter auswählt. Die Geschichte vorgefertigter Charaktere kann man nicht verändern und sobald man ein Spiel gestartet hat ist ein Editieren afaik auch nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

mal ne frage, nee zwei fragen zur Special Edition:

- sind eure figuren alle 100% einwandfrei? und wäre das hier schon ein grund zum umtausch

http://img467.imageshack.us/img467/5127/figurkw6.jpg    ?

da ist am "rock" ein stück farbe abgeblättert, das war schon nach dem auspacken so, die tüte/folie um die figur herum hab ich extra noch nicht entfernt...


- wo sind eigentlich die bonus-charaktere zu finden? sind die bei diesen vorgefertigten charakteren nach der installation schon dabei, oder muss man das von irgendwoher irgendwie nachinstallieren? 



ps: der ring passt bei mir nich mal am daumen - zu GROSS!    lol


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage, nee zwei fragen zur Special Edition:
> 
> - sind eure figuren alle 100% einwandfrei? und wäre das hier schon ein grund zum umtausch
> 
> ...



Nö, meine Figur hat auch etwas Farbe verloren (hinten aber) und auf dem Schwert ist so ein Fleck.
Aber wegen solchen Winzfehlern gleich umtauschen? Nix besseres zu tun?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 09.11.2006 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö, meine Figur hat auch etwas Farbe verloren (hinten aber) und auf dem Schwert ist so ein Fleck.
> Aber wegen solchen Winzfehlern gleich umtauschen? Nix besseres zu tun?


naja, ich frag ja nur.... man sieht es halt schon sehr eindeutig   und falls es nicht üblich wäre hätt ich ja druchaus das "recht" dazu. da ich eh mind einmal ind er woche in der city bin wär das auch kein umstand für mich. 

eigentlich hatte ich ja ohnehin mit ner schnöden grauen figur gerechnet - dachte, die farben seien nur aus werbezwecken für die fotos aufgetragen worden, so nach dem motto wie bei bausätzen "farben nicht enthalten" 



**edit* *

kann man eigentlich irgendwie als nicht-schurke truhen öffnen/fallen entschärfen? ich bin jetzt mit diesem zwerg unterwegs und direkt nach der taverne erstmal zu dem abschnitt mit der "sumpfhöhle" (echsen) gegangen - innerhalb von 10 minuten spielen gab's 3-4 verschlossene truhen und 2 nicht umgehbare fallen - das macht keinen spaß...


----------



## KONNAITN (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man eigentlich irgendwie als nicht-schurke truhen öffnen/fallen entschärfen? ich bin jetzt mit diesem zwerg unterwegs und direkt nach der taverne erstmal zu dem abschnitt mit der "sumpfhöhle" (echsen) gegangen - innerhalb von 10 minuten spielen gab's 3-4 verschlossene truhen und 2 nicht umgehbare fallen - das macht keinen spaß...


Klar, wenn du Skillpunkte in Schlösser öffnen bzw. Mechanismus ausschalten investierst. 
Je nach Charakter kann das aber recht "teuer" werden, also würde ich Fertigkeiten in denen man richtig schlecht ist, lieber Partymitgliedern überlassen.


----------



## Rabowke (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> **edit* *
> 
> kann man eigentlich irgendwie als nicht-schurke truhen öffnen/fallen entschärfen? ich bin jetzt mit diesem zwerg unterwegs und direkt nach der taverne erstmal zu dem abschnitt mit der "sumpfhöhle" (echsen) gegangen - innerhalb von 10 minuten spielen gab's 3-4 verschlossene truhen und 2 nicht umgehbare fallen - das macht keinen spaß...



Naja, ich mein ...


Spoiler



kurz danach, wenn du der Kampagne folgst, befreist du doch diese Schurkin aus den Händen böser Soldaten, welche vor Fort Locke stehen.

Du hast doch dann die Möglichkeit, diese Schurkin in dein Team aufzunehmen. Gesagt getan, gehst du zurück zu der Höhle und lässt sie die Fallen entschärfen bzw. Truhen öffnen. Das sollte eigentlich eine Probleme geben von Ihrem "Level" her.


----------



## Ztyla (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Multiplayer, da die Anleitung sich wirklich über vieles ausschweigt.. (hab NWN1 nicht gespielt, deshalb eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage):

Ich kann meinen Char ja aus dem laufenden Spiel exportieren, heisst ja wohl: mit allen Gegenständen und Klassen.

Wenn ich mich jetzt Multiplayer mit dem Char irgendeinem Spiel anschliesse, kann ich ihn dann weiterleveln und zwischen verschiedenen Multiplayer Games hin und herwechseln und letztendlich wieder in das Singleplayer Spiel importieren (mit allen Gegenständen und Klassen des Multiplayergames)?

Danke für Eure Antworten!

zty


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man eigentlich irgendwie als nicht-schurke truhen öffnen/fallen entschärfen? ich bin jetzt mit diesem zwerg unterwegs und direkt nach der taverne erstmal zu dem abschnitt mit der "sumpfhöhle" (echsen) gegangen - innerhalb von 10 minuten spielen gab's 3-4 verschlossene truhen und 2 nicht umgehbare fallen - das macht keinen spaß...



Die Fallen sollten eigentlich alle so schwach sein, dass sie nicht viel ausmachen. Truhen kannst du aufbrechen (übers Rechtsklickmenü). Allerdings besteht dabei die Gefahr, dass Gegenstände in der Truhe kaputt gehen.


----------



## March20 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 09.11.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Multiplayer, da die Anleitung sich wirklich über vieles ausschweigt.. (hab NWN1 nicht gespielt, deshalb eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage):
> 
> Ich kann meinen Char ja aus dem laufenden Spiel exportieren, heisst ja wohl: mit allen Gegenständen und Klassen.
> 
> ...




ich glaube nicht dass es möglich ist.
kann sein dass du mit dem char die kampagne spielen kannst.

aber auf Persistant Worlds wird es eine Char-Datenbank geben und der Char dort gespeichert. Daher mußt du dir einen neuen anlegen


----------



## Ztyla (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				March20 am 09.11.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht dass es möglich ist.
> kann sein dass du mit dem char die kampagne spielen kannst.
> 
> aber auf Persistant Worlds wird es eine Char-Datenbank geben und der Char dort gespeichert. Daher mußt du dir einen neuen anlegen



Also muß ich auf jedem Server, den ich spiele, eine neue Figur anlegen? Ich hab doch die Möglichkeit, mir erst den Char auszusuchen und dann erscheint das Menü mit der Serverauswahl - oder sind das alles Kampagnenserver?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 09.11.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.11.2006 00:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach so, o.k, hab ich nicht gesehen.

naja, die fallen sind nicht so schlimm, aber es ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man deswegen nen heilzauber "verschwenden" muss.


----------



## Ztyla (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 09.11.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Multiplayer, da die Anleitung sich wirklich über vieles ausschweigt.. (hab NWN1 nicht gespielt, deshalb eine vielleicht etwas blöde Frage):
> 
> Ich kann meinen Char ja aus dem laufenden Spiel exportieren, heisst ja wohl: mit allen Gegenständen und Klassen.
> 
> ...



Hat denn sonst noch keiner MP gespielt? Wie war es denn im Vorgänger?

Und noch eine Frage: Wo kann ich eigentlich sehen, wo ich vom Verhalten her gerade stehe (die Plus- und Minuspunkte Richtung gut-böse rechtschaffend-chaotisch usw..), da ich immer nur  sehe, wie sich die Gespräche ausgewirkt haben. 
Auch kann ich nirgendwo mein Verhältnis zu den anderen Partymitgliedern sehen - oder hab ichs nur übersehen?


----------



## Goddess (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 09.11.2006 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> March20 am 09.11.2006 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt "temporäre" Server, und es gibt Persistent Worlds. Für beide gilt aber  das selbe, du musst einen Charakter erstellen, da sonst ein recht grobes "Missverhältnis" auf den Servern herrschen würde. Bei "Persistent Worlds" ist es zu dem noch so, das du dir einen Test-Charakter generieren kannst, dann deinen "Emote staff" bekommst, und erst mal bis Level x "frei" spielen darfst, dich dann aber im weiteren anmelden musst. Und das heisst in vielen Fällen eine eigene Charakter Geschichte schreiben, den Server-GM deine Wünsche bezüglich aussehn des Charakters mitteilen und ähnliches mehr. Wie es auf "temporären" Servern mit Rollenspiel aus sieht, kann ich nicht sagen, ich habe nie auf solchen gespielt... Aller höchstens mir den einen oder anderen internationalen Server an gesehen. Du wirst aber, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, nicht darum herum kommen, dir jeweils einen eigenen Charakter zu erstellen. Natürlich gibt es die Möglichkeit im "Multiplayer" über Netzwerk/Internet gemeinsam zu spielen. Da wirst du natürlich den Charakter den du erstellt hast aus früheren Spielen auch weiter nutzen können. Ob sowas dann auch Spass macht, ist natürlich wieder eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## Goddess (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 08.11.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 08.11.2006 19:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort! Es hat mir nur leider nicht weiter geholfen... Ich habe mir gestern abend noch kurz einen Charakter erstellt, um zu sehen, wo sich das denn versteckt, aber ich finde es einfach nicht... Kannst Du mir da netter weise ein Bildchen davon machen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 09.11.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für deine Antwort! Es hat mir nur leider nicht weiter geholfen... Ich habe mir gestern abend noch kurz einen Charakter erstellt, um zu sehen, wo sich das denn versteckt, aber ich finde es einfach nicht... Kannst Du mir da netter weise ein Bildchen davon machen?


 im allerletzten feld, wo du dir einen namen gitbst. ein stück weiter unten steht dannn so was wie "Hier steht die Geschichte des charakters"

http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/777/charoe2.jpg

allerdings frag ich mich, was das soll, denn im spiel findet man dieses feld dann nicht mehr... oder bin ich nur zu blöd dazu?

hilft evtl. nur dabei, wenn du so einen char speicherst und dann später für ein neues game als vorgefertigten char benutzen willst - da könntest du dann die infos reinschreiben, was für ein charakter das ist - weiß aber nicht, ob man das feld denn bei der char-wahl überhaupt sieht...


----------



## Goddess (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 09.11.2006 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich danke dir! Das ist ja schon fast peinlich, so offensichtlich wie das Feld da plaziert ist, und ich sehs nicht... Es gibt schon ein Feld worin steht, was der Charakter für eine Hintergrund-Geschichte hat, wenn er denn eine hat. Schon bei der Auswahl des Charakters vor dem Spiel-Start bei dem Punkt "Biography" Ich sehe das mit der Charakter Geschichte übrigens so, das sie einfach ein wenig den "Hintergrund" beleuchtet, für das was Du meinst, würde ich eher die "Notizen" nutzen. Die werden ja auch extern gespeichert, so weit mir bekannt ist, sogar unter dem Namen des eigenen Player Characters.


----------



## Ztyla (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 09.11.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ztyla am 09.11.2006 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Dir für die umfassende Antwort! Gibt es für NWN2 denn schon einen deutschen Persistent World Server, den man empfehlen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 09.11.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke dir! Das ist ja schon fast peinlich, so offensichtlich wie das Feld da plaziert ist, und ich sehs nicht... Es gibt schon ein Feld worin steht, was der Charakter für eine Hintergrund-Geschichte hat, wenn er denn eine hat. Schon bei der Auswahl des Charakters vor dem Spiel-Start bei dem Punkt



also, IM spiel find ich das feld allerdings nicht...


----------



## Ztyla (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 09.11.2006 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kanns zwar gerad nicht nachprüfen, aber war das nicht in einem der Charakterbögen? ("C" im Spiel drücken, einer der Unterordner)

Habs auf jeden Fall schon Ingame gesehen..


----------



## Goddess (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 09.11.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Dir für die umfassende Antwort! Gibt es für NWN2 denn schon einen deutschen Persistent World Server, den man empfehlen kann?


Ich habe mich da auch schon ein wenig um gesehen. Es gibt schon welche, aber die meisten sind noch im Alpha und frühen Beta Stadium. Eine kleine Übersicht gibt es hier und hier Beim letzten Link sind die Server "bunt gemischt", also englische und deutsche, so wie einige Konzepte, die noch um gesetzt werden. Empfehlungen habe ich keine, da ich mir ja auch nur einen "groben Überblick" verschafft habe, was es gerade so gibt. Spielen würde ich zur Zeit auch noch auf keinem der Server.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 09.11.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.11.2006 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab alles durchgesehen und nix gefunden...


----------



## Goddess (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 09.11.2006 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.11.2006 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe jetzt schnell alle Menüs durch geklickt. Habe aber nichts entsprechendes finden können. Bei NWN1 gab es die Geschichte doch auch im Spiel, so weit ich mich erinnern kann. Es kann ja auch sein, das wir alle den Punkt einfach übersehen, oder?


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 09.11.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt schnell alle Menüs durch geklickt. Habe aber nichts entsprechendes finden können. Bei NWN1 gab es die Geschichte doch auch im Spiel, so weit ich mich erinnern kann. Es kann ja auch sein, das wir alle den Punkt einfach übersehen, oder?


Ich habe die Hintergrundgeschichte auch schon im Spiel gesehen. Mit "Untersuchen" per Rechtsklick auf den Char sollte man den Text AFAIK lesen können (kann es gerade nicht ausprobieren   )


----------



## WarofDeath (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Wat hab ich mich auf dieses Spiel gefreut.
Als ich hörte, dass es einen zweiten Teil davon geben soll war ich Feuer und Flamme. Als ich die ersten Bilder davon gesehen habe, habe ich gesabbert...

Und als ich es in den Händen hatte, bin ich in Tränen ausgebrochen... Und dann war es eine derbe Enttäuschung.

Es begann schon mit dem Ausliefertag.
Ich habe es genau für den 2.11 bestellt gehabt.. Aber eine gewisse Paketfirma schaffte es doch tatsächlich es erst am 3.11 zu liefern, aber solche tiefschläge nimmt man gern hin, auch wenn man es kaum abwarten kann.
Am nächsten Tag nach dem Unibesuch sprintete ich zu meiner Wohnung in der Hoffnung endlich das Paket in den Händen zu haben.
Fehlanzeige... 
Ich fuhr noch am selben Tag - innerhalb von 3 Stunden -  zu meiner 'zweit Adresse' da ich dachte ich hätte vergessen meine Adresse umzustellen.
Auch kein Paket für mich..
Ich wollte die Chaotic evil edition... Ich wollte sie und wollte sie...
Und da kein Paket vorhanden war fuhr ich in die Stadt und lungerte vor dem Spielehändlers meines Vertrauens herum bis er aufmachte... 
Dort besah ich mir die lawful good edition und mir wurde eigentlich bei dem Gedanken ganz schlecht die gute Seite wählen zu müssen - falls die nächsten Tage doch noch meine böse Version antanzen wollte.

Nachdem ich die gelbe Packung in der Hand hatte entschied ich mich fürs warten, aber nicht ohne vorher einen Abstecher bei einer gewissen Schnellfrassbude die mit B und K anfängt und mit urger und ing aufhört, um erst einmal aus Frust etwas zu essen..
Enttäuscht trottete ich also zurück zur Wohnung..
Und siehe da vor der Tür ein Paket... Im Kreis springend vor freude habe ich dann das Ding aufgerissen und das geheiligte Objekt in den Händen gehalten...
Den Ring erst mal angesteckt und böse gelacht...

Und dann verdunkelte sich der Himmel... Wurde schwarz.. Und es blitze, als ich die DVD aus der Hülle nahm und sie in Richtung Laufwerk trug... Die Welt hielt den Atem an als ich sie hinein legte und das Laufwerk zudrückte... 

und dann....

Die CD lud und lud.... Und lud... Und sonst weiter nichts..
Aber ich ließ mich nicht irritieren... Ich versuchte einen Neustart... 
Nur mein Rechner wollte nicht mehr hochfahren...

Welch Drama.... Wieso wollte mein DVD-Laufwerk diese DVD nicht annehmen... Jede andere, aber warum diese nicht?
Vielleicht liegt es an der bösen edition?
Vielleicht will irgendeine höhere Macht nicht das ich das Spiel spiele?

Vielleicht.....


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				WarofDeath am 09.11.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Welch Drama.... Wieso wollte mein DVD-Laufwerk diese DVD nicht annehmen... Jede andere, aber warum diese nicht?
> Vielleicht liegt es an der bösen edition?
> Vielleicht will irgendeine höhere Macht nicht das ich das Spiel spiele?
> 
> Vielleicht.....



virenscanner? irgendwelche brenntools oder gar virtuelle laufwerke drauf? ist das LW ein brenner?


----------



## WarofDeath (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> WarofDeath am 09.11.2006 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Norton
DVD-Brenner
Andere Brennprgramme sind nicht drauf außer die von Windoof

Komischerweise... funktioniert es bei meinem Freund... Der hat ebenfalls Norton und den Brenner... 
Die aussnahme ist
Ich hab Intel 2 Duo Core
und er hat den AMD Athlon X2

Die anderen Spiele die auf Brenner und Brennprogramme anspringen und nicht installieren wollen funktionieren alle... Eben nur mit der Ausnahme von NWN2


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Ich hätte da auch noch einmal ne Frage.

Weiß jemand zufällig, wie weit man auffsteigen kann? Also Stufe ?

Sowas wär praktisch zu wissen, wegen der Planung der Klassenkombis.

Beim ersten Teil ging es ja nach den Erweiterungen bis 40. Hier seh ich nur Tabellen bis 20? Das wär ja mal öde, da lohnen sich Klassenkombis gar nicht mehr


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 09.11.2006 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte da auch noch einmal ne Frage.
> 
> Weiß jemand zufällig, wie weit man auffsteigen kann? Also Stufe ?
> 
> ...



D&D hört prinzipiell bei Level 20 auf. Level 40 gabs bei NWN1 auch nur mit Hordes und das Level von 40 ist nicht wirklich mit den 3.5er D&D Regeln vereinbar.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 09.11.2006 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> RoTTeN1234 am 09.11.2006 17:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schade... naja wars das mit der Klassenkombi und Prestigeklasse... toll.


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 09.11.2006 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade... naja wars das mit der Klassenkombi und Prestigeklasse... toll.



Was wolltest du denn wildes bauen? Eigentlich sollte es problemlos möglich sein ~3 Klassen in einem Char unterzubringen. Alles mehr wird vielleicht zu krass.


----------



## Bonez (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Erzählt mal was zur Story und vorallem deren Präsentation. In NWN1 fand ich die nämlich so langweilig und öde, dass ich es nicht zu Ende und auch net die Addons gezockt habe. BG1, BG2 und IWD1 hab ich aber alle geliebt, bzw. liebe sie noch und mehrmals durchgezockt. Ich weiß, ich hatte zuviel Freizeit als Schüler


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Bonez am 09.11.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Erzählt mal was zur Story und vorallem deren Präsentation. In NWN1 fand ich die nämlich so langweilig und öde, dass ich es nicht zu Ende und auch net die Addons gezockt habe. BG1, BG2 und IWD1 hab ich aber alle geliebt, bzw. liebe sie noch und mehrmals durchgezockt. Ich weiß, ich hatte zuviel Freizeit als Schüler


Einfach nur   . Mich interessiert es wirklich, wie die Story verläuft und es macht einfach Spaß, die Gespräche in die eine oder andere Richtung zu lenken. Es gibt häufig "Unterbrechungen" in Spielgrafik mit ausladenen Dialogen und teilweise wirklich sehr lustigen Wortduellen der Party-Mitglieder. In ID (kauf dir doch den zweiten Teil, Mensch!!   ) war das natürlich nicht möglich, BG1+2 sind schon gute Vergleiche. Schade, dass die Gruppe "nur" 4 Mitglieder umfasst, eine 6er Gruppe hätte mir natürlich noch besser gefallen. Die Story ist wirklich recht dicht, ich frage mich nie "Warum zum Henker mache ich das jetzt eigentlich gerade?" Gut, letztendlich bleibt es natürlich Geschmacksfrage, im Vergleich zu Gothic 3 und Oblivion ist aber NWN2 für BG-Fans eindeutig das beste RPG 2006!
Wahrscheinlich am WE gibt es einen ausführlichen Test von mir, falls du solange noch warten willst. *schleichwerbung*


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				WarofDeath am 09.11.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Die anderen Spiele die auf Brenner und Brennprogramme anspringen und nicht installieren wollen funktionieren alle... Eben nur mit der Ausnahme von NWN2


 es könnte schon sein, dass es mit dem brenner zu tun hat. am besten du versuchst mal im offiziellen forum zu schauen.


*andere frage: * welche gründe kann es geben für _"erfolg unmöglich" _beim türschlösser/sarkophag-öffnen-versuch...?


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> *andere frage: * welche gründe kann es geben für _"erfolg unmöglich" _beim türschlösser/sarkophag-öffnen-versuch...?


Das kommt AFAIK vor, wenn man erst mit jemanden Reden muss oder einen Schlüssel oder sonstigen Gegenstand braucht (z.B. in der Gruft direkt in Niewinter).


----------



## WarofDeath (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 09.11.2006 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> es könnte schon sein, dass es mit dem brenner zu tun hat. am besten du versuchst mal im offiziellen forum zu schauen.




Hab ich versucht... Es gibt keine Antworten darauf.. Was mich ja noch mehr enttäuscht.
Ich bin aber nicht die einzige die dieses Problem besitzt.
Es sind noch mehr Menschen die das gleiche Problem haben.

Dabei hab ich mir extra den neuen Rechner nur für NWN 2 besorgt   


Naja was solls..

Ich spiels inzwischen auf einem anderen Rechner... 
Was für mich Grafikeinschränkungen bedeutet.

Noch eine Frage..

Wieso verschwinden die Leichen in so schneller Zeit..

Irgendwie ist Bioware der Meinung, dass es mit dem Speicher zusammen hängt. Und die Höhe der Antwort ist auch noch: "Man könnte an den Leichen hängen bleiben."
Welch Unsinn eigentlich, da man stets durch die Leichen durchrennt und damit nicht daran hängen bleiben kann.
Ich möchte meinen erschlagenen Drachen länger als 5-10 sec. bestaunen. (als Bsp.)
Ich habe versucht Programmintern es umzustellen... Finde jedoch keine Möglichkeit, bzw. die zugehörige Datei.
Komischerweise bleiben die Leichen in den eigens erstellten Modulen liegen.


----------



## Ztyla (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				WarofDeath am 09.11.2006 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> *andere frage: * welche gründe kann es geben für _"erfolg unmöglich" _beim türschlösser/sarkophag-öffnen-versuch...?





Das siehst Du in dem kleinen Statusfenster, in dem die Würfe gezeigt werden. 
Wenn das Schloss einen "Schwierigkeitsgrad" hat, den Du mit Deiner Fertigkeitsstufe + höchstmöglichster Wahrscheinlichkeitswurf nicht erreichen kannst, sagt der Char Dir, das es ihm unmöglich ist, das Schloss zu öffnen. 
Hab ich das jetzt verständlich ausgedrückt??


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 10.11.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> WarofDeath am 09.11.2006 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich glaub inzwischen, dass es an einer krankheit lag => geschicklichkeit verringert...


@WarofDeath: was ist si schlimm daran, dass die leichen verschwinden...?     wenn du unbedingt den drachen bestaunen willst, dann drück halt pause und schau ihn dir in ruhe an.


----------



## autumnSkies (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Mich stören die verschwindenden Leichen schon seit Teil 1. Ich habs gern mal authentisch und wenn ich mich zu 4 durhc eine Horde Orks geprügelt habe (ok, vielleicht ist _das_ nicht authentisch...) will ich gerne das Schlachtfeld betrachten welches ich verursacht habe. Fehlt mir irgendwie schon...

Genauso eine Zombie Gruft, beim verlassen soll die nicht so aussehen wie beim Betreten, sonder mit den Kadavern am Boden liegend, ich finde das hätte viel mehr Atmosphäre.


Ich erkläre mir die fehlenden Leichen damit, dass sie sonst nicht ihre USK-12 bekommen hätten oder weil es halt beim Vorgägner auch nicht so war - und man hazt sich ja SEHR stark an den Vorgänger gehalten.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 10.11.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erkläre mir die fehlenden Leichen damit, dass sie sonst nicht ihre USK-12 bekommen hätten


 dann mßten die in der US-version ja dann liegengleiben - tun sie das? 





> oder weil es halt beim Vorgägner auch nicht so war - und man hazt sich ja SEHR stark an den Vorgänger gehalten.


 find ich eigentlich nicht, bis auf das regelwerk. mich erinnern vor allem die dialogesequenzen eher an Kotor.


----------



## WarofDeath (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 10.11.2006 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> autumnSkies am 10.11.2006 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein aber wieso bleiben in den selbst gebastelten Modulen die Leichen liegen und im Hauptspiel, den Kampangen (oder wie man es schreibt) nicht?

Ergo.. Es muss ein "Knöpfchen" geben wo man es umstellen kann.

Ich möchte ebenfalls das Ausmaß meiner Schlacht sehen, wenn schon etwa 10 Gegner antanzen..
Wenn ich das Gebiet verlasse und es wieder betrete und die Leichen weg sind, stört es mich ja nicht...
Ich finde es eben nur recht schade.... 
Und mit der Pause... Naja
Ich möchte eben, wenn ich in dem Dungeon bin und ich vorbei komme und die Toten sehe.. sagen: "Jap.. Hier war ich schon mal"

Und das mit der Atmosphäre gehört schon dazu - wie mein Mitleidender sagte.

und bei dem D&D p&p ist es so, dass du kaum an einem Ort zum zweiten Mal bist... Deswegen fehlen da die Leichen und es ist für den Spielleiter einfacher in der Story vorran zu kommen... (falls man sich einmal an einem Ort zum zweiten Mal befindet)
Aber wir sind ja nicht beim Pen and Paper... oder beim Larb... Wo man die Toten als weitere Statisten benötigt...
Und deswegen auch die Leichen verschwinden... Naja aber 5 sec sind echt gering... ich wäre eher für 5-10 min. ehe die Leichen verschwinden.

USK? Naja wenn ich mir da WoW mit USK 12 ansehe und man dann durch Undercity rennt würde ich da nicht USK 12 geben sondern eher USK 16, mit den wandelnden Wächter und ihren aufgeschlitzten Bäuchen.
Man sieht ja nicht, wie  (ja im ersten Kapitel hab ich den Mossfeldbrüdern die Kehle aufgeschlitzt) wie die da mit offenen Hals rumliegen..
Es liegt wohl eher daran, dass manche Rechner nicht den nötigen Speicher besitzt um 12 Tote darzustellen...
Dennoch hätte ich eben ein Entgegenkommen von Bioware erwartet um die zu verändernde Datei zu nennen..
Aber das ist ja zu viel verlangt, wie es mir scheint.

Ergo: Kundenservice gleich Null bezüglich Problemen und Vorschlägen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				WarofDeath am 10.11.2006 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt wohl eher daran, dass manche Rechner nicht den nötigen Speicher besitzt um 12 Tote darzustellen...


 kleiner denkfehler: dann würde der betrefende PC ja auch nicht den nötigen specher haben, um diese 12 gegner vorher noch lebend im kampf darzustellen


----------



## redcrush (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

hi! mal 'ne frage.gibt es 'ne erklärung für die ganzen englischen sprachfetzen in der deutschen version?ich mein,alles was deutsch gesprochen wird,sind ja quasi die dialoge,aber alles andere wie kampf oder das gerede der leute ist englisch.wieso? und wird beabsichtigt,dieses noch zu ändern?


----------



## KONNAITN (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 10.11.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> WarofDeath am 10.11.2006 16:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es kommt ja immer wieder vor dass man nicht alle Gegner gleichzeitig bekämpft, sondern mehrere Angriffswellen daherschwappen. 

Ich habe es jedenfalls auch ganz gern wenn man nach so einem effektreichen Gemetzel, bei dem man den Überblick über die Anzahl der Gegner schon mal verlieren kann, am Ende über's blutige Schlachtfeld schreiten kann um seine "Arbeit" zu begutachten. Ganz besonders wenn fette, sehenswerte Gegner darunter waren.
Drama ist das zwar keines, aber stimmungsvoller ist es auf jeden Fall wenn Gegner liegen bleiben und nicht sofort verschwinden als wäre ich nie dort gewesen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 10.11.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> hi! mal 'ne frage.gibt es 'ne erklärung für die ganzen englischen sprachfetzen in der deutschen version?ich mein,alles was deutsch gesprochen wird,sind ja quasi die dialoge,aber alles andere wie kampf oder das gerede der leute ist englisch.wieso? und wird beabsichtigt,dieses noch zu ändern?



ganz unten hast du 3 (?) sprachsets mit deutschen comments ("PC 1" oder so)




*auch ne frage: *  wenn ich zB nen helm anziehe, dann wid der beim einen charakter dargestellt, beim anderen aber nicht - bug?


----------



## redcrush (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 10.11.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 10.11.2006 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry,hatte schon 'nen langen tag.möglícherweise kann ich dehalb mit deiner antwort leider nichts anfangen.bitte etwas genauer,ich lauf nämlich nur noch auf halber kraft heute...


----------



## redcrush (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 10.11.2006 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.11.2006 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 EDIT: kann es sein ,dass du das da meinst ,wo man dem Held 'ne stimme verpasst? ändert das auch die sprach ausgabe der begleiter?wenn ja ,hab ich viel zeit umsonst in die charakterentwicklung gesteckt..

ps:na klasse.ich hab meinen eigenen post beantwortet.ich sollte ins bett gehen...


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 10.11.2006 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: kann es sein ,dass du das da meinst ,wo man dem Held 'ne stimme verpasst? ändert das auch die sprach ausgabe der begleiter?wenn ja ,hab ich viel zeit umsonst in die charakterentwicklung gesteckt..
> 
> ps:na klasse.ich hab meinen eigenen post beantwortet.ich sollte ins bett gehen...


 also, ich meine die auswahl für den hauptcharakter, bei erstellen des charakters. 

aber was meinst du mit "ändert das die spache der begleiter" ? meiner hauptcharakter spricht englisch, aber meine begleiter bisher trotzdem alle deutsch...


----------



## redcrush (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 10.11.2006 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 10.11.2006 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja,alle dialoge sind auch deutsch.nur halt im kampf oder wenn ich einen meiner begleiter auswähle,sowie das gerede von den leuten rings um mich herum (wie die kinder z.b.) alles was das ambiente betrifft ,ist halt englisch


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 10.11.2006 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> naja,alle dialoge sind auch deutsch.nur halt im kampf oder wenn ich einen meiner begleiter auswähle,sowie das gerede von den leuten rings um mich herum (wie die kinder z.b.) alles was das ambiente betrifft ,ist halt englisch


hmm... also, ich hab jetzt nur auf die kamp-sprüche meiner party geachtet, die sind deutsch bis auf meinen hauptcharakter... was mit weiteren umstehenden ist - keine ahnung...


----------



## Iceman (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 10.11.2006 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> *auch ne frage: *  wenn ich zB nen helm anziehe, dann wid der beim einen charakter dargestellt, beim anderen aber nicht - bug?



Nein, ist so gedacht. Gibt später auch mindestens eine Begleiterin wo Rüstungen nicht auftauchen.


----------



## WarofDeath (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 10.11.2006 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 10.11.2006 20:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist tatsächlich so, dass dein Char Englisch spricht.
Genau das haben sie bei der Übersetzung vergessen.
Im offiziellen Forum steht, dass daran noch gearbeitet wird.. Und es bald mit einem Update behoben wird.

Mich ängstigt nur, dass meine weibliche, verführerische Stimme am Ende nicht mehr so verführerisch ist.

Es hat sich gezeigt das manches Mal die Deutschen Syncron Stimmen nicht so sonderlich toll sind.


----------



## autumnSkies (10. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 10.11.2006 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.11.2006 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann im Editor einstellen ob der Charakter den man grade bearbeitetet hat, diverse Rüstungen nach aussen hin zeigt. Vielleicht kann man ja auch das Hauptmodul im Toolset öffnen. Dann bauchst du nur den Eintrag Show Helmet=false (oder so) bei dem NPC ändern und überspeichern. :/
Glaub aber nicht das das geht... soltle man wie bei Guildwars einstellen können.
Mich störts eigentlich nicht, da meine NPCs eh keine Helme tragen - bin auch auch noch nicht sooo weit.


----------



## Iceman (11. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 10.11.2006 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann im Editor einstellen ob der Charakter den man grade bearbeitetet hat, diverse Rüstungen nach aussen hin zeigt. Vielleicht kann man ja auch das Hauptmodul im Toolset öffnen. Dann bauchst du nur den Eintrag Show Helmet=false (oder so) bei dem NPC ändern und überspeichern. :/
> Glaub aber nicht das das geht... soltle man wie bei Guildwars einstellen können.



Im offiziellen Forum meinten Obsidian Mitarbeiter, dass es da deftige Clippingfehler mit den Köpfen gab, darum haben sie es abgeschaltet.
Ich finds eigentlich sogar gut, da die meisten Helme imo scheisse aussehen. Wäre schön wenn man das Anzeigen auch für den Hauptcharakter abstellen könnte 



			
				autumnSkies am 10.11.2006 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich störts eigentlich nicht, da meine NPCs eh keine Helme tragen - bin auch auch noch nicht sooo weit.



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch keine wirklich guten Helme gefunden und bin mitten im 2. Akt.


----------



## autumnSkies (11. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Stimmt - hübsch sind die alle nicht besonders. Den Kettenhelm und den Schuppenpanzerhelm find ich ok.

Im ersten Teil hatte ich auch nie einen Helm... die bringen nicht viel - finds gut das man sie dadurch optional tragen kann aber nicht darauf angewiesen ist. Denn in Dialogen sieht es in der Regel echt beknackt aus, wenn alle einen Vollhelm tragen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 11.11.2006 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch keine wirklich guten Helme gefunden und bin mitten im 2. Akt.


 naja, zumindest bringt ein helm ja nen kleinen bonus - besser als nix, würd ich mal sagen... 

aber mit dem aussehen, das ist schon korrekt: mein hauptcharakter trägt so nen saublöden "hut" - vielleicht wechsle ich den lieber mal...


----------



## autumnSkies (11. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 11.11.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 11.11.2006 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur um Konzentration +1 mit einem Kämpfer zu haben, der eh nicht zaubert, brauch ich keine Papiertüte auf dem Kopf (manche Helme haben so eine Optik)
Muss man abwegen. Aber wenns dämlich aussieht, geht mein Spielspaß flöten. Ich will, dass meine Gruppe cool aussieht, da verzichte ich auch gerne auf einen AC Punkt, so schwer ist das Spiel ja auch nicht.


----------



## Breezer (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Hallo ! Eindruck ! Durch meinen etwas betagten PC muß ich die Schatten ausstellen! Aber trotzdem ist die Grafik samt allem drum und drann richtig gut !

Problem eigentlich nur : Es stürzt ab und zu einfach mal so ab und startet den rechner neu ! Einmakl eingefroren war es auch schon mal !
Neuster Patch ist drauf 1.01 ! Kenn das Spiel ohne Patch leider nicht !

Bis dann


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Breezer am 13.11.2006 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Problem eigentlich nur : Es stürzt ab und zu einfach mal so ab und startet den rechner neu ! Einmakl eingefroren war es auch schon mal !
> Neuster Patch ist drauf 1.01 ! Kenn das Spiel ohne Patch leider nicht !


 naja,sind dene treiber alle aktuell? evtl. wird bei dir auch "nur" was zu heißt?




*frage: *kann es sein, dass pfeile, bolzen, heiltränke usw. bei den händler nicht wieder aufgefüllt werden? die haben immer nur EINEN heiltrank mittelschwere wunden heilen, und wenn ich pfeile +1 kaufe und dann irgendwann wieder einkaufen will, dann hat der keine mehr...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 13.11.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Breezer am 13.11.2006 09:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. Es gibt aber einige Händler die einen unendlichen Vorrat an bestimmten Waren haben. Später auch Pfeile +1 etc. Sogar Feuerpfeile. Gleiches gilt auch für die Heiltränke. Waren die bei mir noch am Anfang recht knapp, sind sie jetzt mit Stufe 13 im Überfluss vorhanden. Momentan gerade so 100 Tränke "Mittelschwere Wunden heilen"  Ich meine auch einen Händler gesehen zu haben, der Kritische Wunden unendlich hat. Bringt mir aber eh nix und sind zu teuer


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 13.11.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan gerade so 100 Tränke "Mittelschwere Wunden heilen"  Ich meine auch einen Händler gesehen zu haben, der Kritische Wunden unendlich hat. Bringt mir aber eh nix und sind zu teuer


 ja, ich hab immer zu wenig tränke für die schwächeren in der party... 

zB meine magiererin wird dauernd getötet - das ist echt zum   

wie schafft ihr es, die feinde vom magier abzuhalten? ich stell die extra schon nach hinten, aber die gegner laufen immer einfach durch, 2-3 treffer - tot...  ganz extrem war's im lagerhaus im handelsviertel (da bin ich grad fertig), da ist meine magierin 4 mal gestorben, meine schurkin 2 mal... mit den lebenden hab ich die jeweiligen kämpfe dann aber locker gemeistert, also ein reines defensivproblem...


----------



## autumnSkies (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Hua, hab bis jetzt noch keine Heiltrank gebraucht, bin grade beim Ork Obermmotz Logram oder so... die Druidin heilt fleißig und bleibt hinten, so wie meine Schurkin. Die Kämpfer halten durch Schutzzauber genug aus.

Woher hast du einen Magierrin? Hab im SP noch keine getroffen. 

Die blöde Druidin verwandelt sich immer in eine Dachs oder so und kann dann nicht mehr zaubern, drum muss ich sie bei jedem Kampf ausgewählt lassen damit mir die Zauzber nicht fehlen. NERVT!


----------



## archwizard80 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 13.11.2006 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> RoTTeN1234 am 13.11.2006 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub du hast ein Aggro-Problem. Nein das hat nix mit Gangsta-Rap zu tun.   
Immer erst die Gepanzerten vorne angreifen lassen und dann die Magierin von der Leine lassen...   Die Gegner greifen immer den Charakter an, der die größte Bedrohung auslöst (Meister / Erster Schaden).


----------



## archwizard80 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 13.11.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hua, hab bis jetzt noch keine Heiltrank gebraucht, bin grade beim Ork Obermmotz Logram oder so... die Druidin heilt fleißig und bleibt hinten, so wie meine Schurkin. Die Kämpfer halten durch Schutzzauber genug aus.
> 
> Woher hast du einen Magierrin? Hab im SP noch keine getroffen.
> 
> Die blöde Druidin verwandelt sich immer in eine Dachs oder so und kann dann nicht mehr zaubern, drum muss ich sie bei jedem Kampf ausgewählt lassen damit mir die Zauzber nicht fehlen. NERVT!





Spoiler



Da gibt es so einen Streit zwischen drei Magierinnen bei der Kneipe von Onkelchen Duncan (?). In diesem Dialog kann man sich eine an Selbstüberschätzung leidende Magierin rekrutieren. Habe die aber nicht genommen, weil ein Großmaul mit Hörnern reicht mir.    Wann genau weiß ich nicht. Bei mir war es als ich auf meiner Runde die Wachposten abgeklappert habe.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				archwizard80 am 13.11.2006 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub du hast ein Aggro-Problem. Nein das hat nix mit Gangsta-Rap zu tun.
> Immer erst die Gepanzerten vorne angreifen lassen und dann die Magierin von der Leine lassen...   Die Gegner greifen immer den Charakter an, der die größte Bedrohung auslöst (Meister / Erster Schaden).


 mir passiert das auch, wenn die gegner zuerst bei meinen kämpfern sind und mein mage erst danach agiert...


----------



## Hyperhorn (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 13.11.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher hast du einen Magierrin? Hab im SP noch keine getroffen.





Spoiler



Die rothaarige Quara ist die Dame, die sich vor der Flaschenpost mit Akademie-Schülerinnen streitet. Allerdings ist sie strenggenommen Hexenmeisterin. (Kann sein, dass es noch eine(n) echte(n) Magier(in) in NWN2 gibt, aber bestimmt nicht zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem man das Lagerhaus auseinandernimmt.


 Habs jetzt auch gespoilert.  


			
				autumnSkies am 13.11.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die blöde Druidin verwandelt sich immer in eine Dachs oder so und kann dann nicht mehr zaubern, drum muss ich sie bei jedem Kampf ausgewählt lassen damit mir die Zauzber nicht fehlen. NERVT!


Das Problem hatte ich nie. Verbiete ihr doch einfach im Charaktermenü/Verhalten, eigenhändig jegliche Zauber einzusetzen!

@Herbboy: Du kannst ja mal Zauber ausprobieren, die Gegner zu lähmen oder zu verlangsamen. Dann sind die nicht so schnell bei der Hexenmeisterin und können sie nicht mehr so gut verfolgen bzw. können von deinen Nahkäpfern besser verfolgt werden. Bei hoher Konzentration-Fähigkeit kann sie auch problemlos im Nahkampf zaubern ohne Fehlschläge, was mehr Schaden anrichten dürfte als bemühte Dolch-Fuchteleien... Alternativ kann man auch einen Schurken in der Nähe verstecken, der bei direkter Bedrohung aus dem Hinterhalt angreifen kann. Am besten -meine Taktik   - ist es in erster Linie einfach, die Rüstungsklasse und Rettungswürfe durch entsprechende Gegenstände ordentlich zu steigern, Nahkämpfer sind ja sowieso durch schwere Rüstungen und hohe Konstitution schwer auszuknocken, also gehen solche Sachen zuerst an Quara. Dazu dann bei Gegneransammlungen schon aus großer Distanz erstmal Todeswolke, Feuerball etc. günstig platzieren, dann sind die Monster schon (halb)tot, bevor sie in die Nähe kommen. Regelmäßiges Rasten sollte man auch nicht vergessen. So hat man wieder alle Zauber zur Verfügung und verbraucht nicht unnötig Heiltränke.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 13.11.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die blöde Druidin verwandelt sich immer in eine Dachs oder so und kann dann nicht mehr zaubern, drum muss ich sie bei jedem Kampf ausgewählt lassen damit mir die Zauzber nicht fehlen. NERVT!



also, der dach wird nur HERBEIgezaubert, die druidin ist trotzdem noch da, und geh mal auf den charakterschirm und dann "verhalten" oder so - da kannst du alle automatische magiebenutzung usw. abschalten


----------



## golani79 (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				archwizard80 am 13.11.2006 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 13.11.2006 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht aber mir auch so. Ich lass zuerst immer meine Nahkämpfer angreifen, aber sobald Quara einen Feuerball in die Gegner schleudert, machen sich alle nur noch daran sie anzugreifen.


----------



## KONNAITN (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 13.11.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die blöde Druidin verwandelt sich immer in eine Dachs oder so und kann dann nicht mehr zaubern, drum muss ich sie bei jedem Kampf ausgewählt lassen damit mir die Zauzber nicht fehlen. NERVT!


Mir hat das auch nie besonders gefallen, dass dann während des Kampfes plötzlich ein kleiner Dachs herumwuselt und habe sie nur noch selten mitgenommen. Später kann sie sich aber in deutlich coolere Kreaturen verwandeln und es macht wieder Spaß sie in der Party zu haben. Also schreibt die Kleine nicht ganz ab.


----------



## redcrush (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 11.11.2006 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> autumnSkies am 10.11.2006 23:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja,es gibt schon ein paar gute helme.die möchte ich auch bei meinen party member sehen können.mit den clippingfehlern verstehe ich nicht ,da sie beim haupt char nicht vorkommen.kann mir mal einer genau erklären ob nun und wenn ja wie ich wo was umschreiben/einstellen muss,damit man auch kleidungs,.rüstungsteile oder helme bei den anderen sehen kann?und wenn nicht,wird da auf der entwicklerseite noch dran gearbeitet.weil wenn ich jemanden 'nen helm verpasse,will ich ihn auch sehen.kosten schließlich geld und gehören zur atmo.


----------



## Iceman (13. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 13.11.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> naja,es gibt schon ein paar gute helme.die möchte ich auch bei meinen party member sehen können.mit den clippingfehlern verstehe ich nicht ,da sie beim haupt char nicht vorkommen.



Der Hauptchar nutzt ja auch andere Köpfe... Und selbst so gibts schon teilweise doof aussehende Clippingfehler.



			
				redcrush am 13.11.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir mal einer genau erklären ob nun und wenn ja wie ich wo was umschreiben/einstellen muss,damit man auch kleidungs,.rüstungsteile oder helme bei den anderen sehen kann?



Kannst du hiermit. Die .ros Datei des jeweiligen NPCs in deiner Speicherung öffnen und dann den Wert für "NeverDrawHelmet" auf 0 stellen. So sollte es zumindestens theoretisch gehen.



			
				redcrush am 13.11.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn nicht,wird da auf der entwicklerseite noch dran gearbeitet.weil wenn ich jemanden 'nen helm verpasse,will ich ihn auch sehen.kosten schließlich geld und gehören zur atmo.



Bezweifle ich. Und selbst wenn noch irgendwer dran arbeitet hätte das sicherlich die absolut niedrigste Priorität.


----------



## autumnSkies (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Quara ist - wie schong esagt - ja gar keine Magierin 
drum hatte ich mich gewundert...

Ich weiß, dass ich das Zauberverhalten der Druidin deaktivieren kann. Ist aber auch nervig, wenn sie garnichts wirklich macht. Aber das werd ich wohl in kauf nehmen.... Wobei, wenn alle Sprüche verbraucht sind und sie sich verwandelt hat sie eine Menge Konstitution, was nciht zu verachten ist in brenzlichen Situationen.





Und bei mir verwandelt sie sich in einen blöden Dachs - oder in ein Wildschwein. Toll wenn sie dann als Wildschwein was in den Zwischensequenzen zu erzählen hat...   

Wenn eure Magier zu oft angegriffen werden, nehmt den Zauber Verstricken mit!


----------



## WarofDeath (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Hm bei mir ist die gute Quara, seit dem ich sie habe, maximal 3 Mal gestorben und ich bin jetzt wieder im Händlerviertel wo ich den guten Verräter erledigen soll.

Meiner Meinung braucht die Hexenmeisterin viel Aufmerksamkeit.
Ich stell sie meistens nach hinten und spiele den Kampf über sie, da sie manchmal die dümmsten Sprüche (Magie) raushaut.

Um einen guten Effekt zu erzielen und die Gegner nicht so weit kommen zu lassen, sollte man zunächst alle Kämpfer vorschicken um eine Mauer vor dem ankommenden Trupp zu bauen.
Immer einen bei der Hexenmeisterin lassen, damit mal eventuell - falls doch welche vordringen sollten - immer Abwehr besitzt.
Dannach hau ich zwei mal diese Feuerexplosion in die Menge und sehe zu das ich so viele wie möglich beim zweiten Mal erledigt habe.... Sind nur noch wenige Vorhanden schalte ich um zu meinem Hauptchar und metzle fröhlich weiter.

Das ist mein Trick.

Hab aber ne Frage:

Nachdem ich das mit dem Alten Eulenbrunnen geschaft habe - bzw. die Orkstämme erledigt hatte, hatte ich ne Menge Zeug dabei.
So wollte direkt beim Händler Sammy alles verschleudern was ich nicht brauche...
Mitten drin bei einem Gegenstand für den ich 5000 hätte kriegen sollen, sagt der mir doch glatt, dass der kein Geld mehr hat.

Gut mein Goldbeutel ist inzwischen über 300.000 geschoßen...
Aber wieso zur Hölle hat der kein Geld mehr? Haben die das echt so runter geschraubt, oder sind die nicht davon ausgegangen das jemand so viel verdient in dem einen Lauf. (also Szenario).


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				WarofDeath am 14.11.2006 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich das mit dem Alten Eulenbrunnen geschaft habe - bzw. die Orkstämme erledigt hatte,
> 
> ...Gut mein Goldbeutel ist inzwischen über 300.000 geschoßen...


  k.a., warum der händler kein gold mehr hat, aber 300.000 - wie hast du DAS denn geschafft....?!?!??     :-o      ich bin genauso weit und gurk hier mit max. 5000-6000 rum (wobei ich auch schon 10 mal gegenstände für um die 1000-2000 gekauft hab) - hab ich irgendwas verpaßt vor dem eulenbrunnen? auf dem weg nach niewinter hab ich alles gemacht, in niewinter eigentlich auch, auch diese höhle des zwergenclans...  und ich habe nie ne belohung abgelehnt...  bist du bei der stadtache oder bei den räubern?


*problem mit anfürher folgen: *meine charaktere laufen nicht mehr mit! ich hab keine ahnung, warum... es läuft immer nur einer mit meinem hauptcharakter mit, 2 belieben einfach stehen. wenn ich dann einen von denen anwähle, dann kommt mein hauptchark zurückgelaufen, der char, der ihn begleitet hatte, bleibt aber stehen... es kommen danach dann max. 2 mit, einer bleibt IMMER stehen - das ist zum     , ich muss dauern in den pausemodus und die 4 dann immer stückweise so weit losschicken, wie mein sichtfeld es erlaubt...  und trotzdem muss ich immer wieder korrigieren und einsammeln... habe an "verhalten" nichts geändert, aber früher ging es...   kann es am patch liegen?


----------



## Iceman (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 14.11.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> k.a., warum der händler kein gold mehr hat, aber 300.000 - wie hast du DAS denn geschafft....?!?!??     :-o      ich bin genauso weit und gurk hier mit max. 5000-6000 rum (wobei ich auch schon 10 mal gegenstände für um die 1000-2000 gekauft hab) - hab ich irgendwas verpaßt vor dem eulenbrunnen? auf dem weg nach niewinter hab ich alles gemacht, in niewinter eigentlich auch, auch diese höhle des zwergenclans...  und ich habe nie ne belohung abgelehnt...  bist du bei der stadtache oder bei den räubern?



Vielleicht sammelst du ja ganz viel Zeug. Ich hab auch noch jede Menge magische Gegenstände rumliegen und war bisher maximal bei knapp 200k am Anfang des dritten Aktes.



			
				Herbboy am 14.11.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> *problem mit anfürher folgen: *meine charaktere laufen nicht mehr mit!



Ist nen Bug der immer mal wieder auftritt. Lässt sich sehr einfach beheben, einfach einen "Follow Me" Befehl übers Rechtsklickmenü absetzen.


----------



## Ztyla (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



> k.a., warum der händler kein gold mehr hat, aber 300.000 - wie hast du DAS denn geschafft....?!?!??     :-o      ich bin genauso weit und gurk hier mit max. 5000-6000 rum (wobei ich auch schon 10 mal gegenstände für um die 1000-2000 gekauft hab) - hab ich irgendwas verpaßt vor dem eulenbrunnen? auf dem weg nach niewinter hab ich alles gemacht, in niewinter eigentlich auch, auch diese höhle des zwergenclans...  und ich habe nie ne belohung abgelehnt...  bist du bei der stadtache oder bei den räubern?



Die Händler haben nicht mehr soviel Gold, aber man kann seinn Kram ja bei mehreren verkaufen.. In der Orkhöhle gibts n paar dicke Items, bin insgesamt so auf 50000 nach dem Verkauf aller Gegenstände gekommen. Wenn man jetzt alles verkauft, was man bis dahin so an special items bekommen hat, geht das schon... Bin übrigens Stadtwache.




> problem mit anfürher folgen: meine charaktere laufen nicht mehr mit! ich hab keine ahnung, warum... es läuft immer nur einer mit meinem hauptcharakter mit, 2 belieben einfach stehen. wenn ich dann einen von denen anwähle, dann kommt mein hauptchark zurückgelaufen, der char, der ihn begleitet hatte, bleibt aber stehen... es kommen danach dann max. 2 mit, einer bleibt IMMER stehen - das ist zum     , ich muss dauern in den pausemodus und die 4 dann immer stückweise so weit losschicken, wie mein sichtfeld es erlaubt...  und trotzdem muss ich immer wieder korrigieren und einsammeln... habe an "verhalten" nichts geändert, aber früher ging es...   kann es am patch liegen?



Das Problem hatte ich sowohl vor als auch nach dem Patch. Hilft nix, geh einfach mit Deinem Hauptchar in die Taverne zurück und wähl Deine Gruppe neu aus, dann ist das Problem (jedenfalls für längere Zeit) wieder weg


----------



## Ztyla (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 14.11.2006 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 14.11.2006 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilft bei mir leider nicht, ich muß wie schon gesagt immer in die Taverne zurück..


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 14.11.2006 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sammelst du ja ganz viel Zeug. Ich hab auch noch jede Menge magische Gegenstände rumliegen und war bisher maximal bei knapp 200k am Anfang des dritten Aktes.


 naja, akt3 bin ich noch nicht, aber magische gegenstände... ein paar trage ich selber, viele hab ich verkauft, aber die brachten alle nur so 300-2000. das einzige, was wirklich deutlich mehr wert ist: so ein langschwert, da werden mit 10.000 geoten. aber das trägt mein zwerg.





> Herbboy am 14.11.2006 14:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ARGH! ich hba das halbe menü untersucht, aber nur bei "gesten" - dachte es gäb dazu eine geste...   


*edit* bei mir hat das "folgt mir" geholfen....


----------



## WarofDeath (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 14.11.2006 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> k.a., warum der händler kein gold mehr hat, aber 300.000 - wie hast du DAS denn geschafft....?!?!??     :-o      ich bin genauso weit und gurk hier mit max. 5000-6000 rum (wobei ich auch schon 10 mal gegenstände für um die 1000-2000 gekauft hab) - hab ich irgendwas verpaßt vor dem eulenbrunnen? auf dem weg nach niewinter hab ich alles gemacht, in niewinter eigentlich auch, auch diese höhle des zwergenclans...  und ich habe nie ne belohung abgelehnt...  bist du bei der stadtache oder bei den räubern?




Ich bin bei den Räubern... Wie ich das geschafft habe?

Wie schon beschrieben gibt es in der Orkhöhle ne Menge nennter Sachen die eine Menge Geld abwerfen.
Außerdem fordere ich ständig mehr Geld als abgemacht ... Mit solchen Sprüchen wie: "Ich denke du könntest mir mehr geben... Ich hätte zu einer Leiche werden können" so ungefähr. Ich setze eben auf Diplomatie, auch wenn meine Gesinnung stetig in Richtung Chaotisch Böse fällt... von Neutral böse bis dahin ist es ja nicht mehr weit.

Jedesmal wenn ich einen Auftrag erledigt habe fordere ich mehr zum 3/4 klappt das auch jedes Mal.
Ich sammle auch jedes mal die Pfeile alle ein bis ich 99 davon habe... wirft manches Mal auch immer was ab...
Außerdem kaufe ich nichts ein, sondern warte bis etwas passendes gedropt wird.
Im ersten NWN hatte ich auch schon mit lvl 20 (ohne die Add-ons) gegen ende des ersten Spiels etwa 500.000

Ich weiß nie was ich mit meiner Kohle anfangen soll ^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				WarofDeath am 14.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nie was ich mit meiner Kohle anfangen soll ^^


  LOL wozu sammelst du dann überhaupt gegenstände auf...? 


als, die ork.höhle hatte ich noch nicht, nur die zwergenhöhle mit diesen noch dümmeren kraftprotz-wesen (fällt der name grad nicht ein).

und ich bin bei der wache, fordere aber auch oft mehr - bin chaotisch gut


----------



## WarofDeath (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 14.11.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> WarofDeath am 14.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na wozu wohl ^^ - falls was dabei ist das zu mir passen könnte...
Ich mach später mal bei Multiplayer ne Bank auf ^^
Kredithai ^^


----------



## Iceman (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				WarofDeath am 14.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nie was ich mit meiner Kohle anfangen soll ^^



Keine Angst, spätestens wenn du in NWN2 deine Burg hast kannst dus loswerden. Der Aufbau dieser ist nämlich ordentlich teuer


----------



## WarofDeath (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 14.11.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> WarofDeath am 14.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Juhu dann lohnt sich meine Sparwut


----------



## golani79 (14. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Gibts denn eigentlich irgendwo ne Auflistung von Naturzaubern?

Bin jetzt nämlich am Himmelsspiegelsee um den Nebenquest mit meiner Druidin zu machen.
Hab auch schon irgendwie so alle Zauber die sie auf Lager hat probiert, aber da hat sich nichts getan bei den Bäumen.
(Hab auch teilweise Zauber im Zauberbuch getauscht um wirklich alle zu testen.)

Oder kann ich da irgendwo noch nen Hinweis für die Prüfungen finden?

Bin dankbar für Tipps. Aber bitte nicht zuviel verraten.


----------



## redcrush (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

so,bin am eulenbrunnen.wie komme ich denn an dem felsrutsch vorbei?habe die (stabilen) explosionskugeln in der höhle gefunden (kann man mit den instabilen kugeln etwas anfangen?muss ich mal probieren).dachte mit denen kann man die felsen beseitigen.aber es klappt irgendwie nicht ,oder ich benutze sie falsch...


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 15.11.2006 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> so,bin am eulenbrunnen.wie komme ich denn an dem felsrutsch vorbei?habe die (stabilen) explosionskugeln in der höhle gefunden (kann man mit den instabilen kugeln etwas anfangen?muss ich mal probieren).dachte mit denen kann man die felsen beseitigen.aber es klappt irgendwie nicht ,oder ich benutze sie falsch...



Also wenn du die instabilen Explosionskugeln mitnimmst und zum Felsrutsch zurückkommst, dann sollte dein Char die Kiste eigentlich zu den Felsen stellen.
Wenn du Qara mit in der Gruppe hast, dann wird sie einen Feuerball darauf werfen und der Felsrutsch war Geschichte.

Falls du keinen Zauber zur Verfügung hast, dann würde ich einfach versuchen ne Explosionskugel auf die Kiste zu werfen. Das sollt meiner Meinung nach eigentlich das gleiche bewirken.


----------



## redcrush (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				golani79 am 15.11.2006 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 15.11.2006 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jut.dat versuch 'mer ma...aber heute nicht mehr.is schon etwas spät.


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 15.11.2006 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> golani79 am 15.11.2006 00:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is ne blöde stelle.. ich hatte mir zwar schon gedacht, dass man diese kugeln dafür nehmen soll, aber ich dachte, die "instabilen" kugeln seien halt wirklich gefährlich und hab sie zurückgelassen... dann zum felshaufen, 5min lang mit den intakten kugeln auf die felsen geworfen - nix...  dann den ganzen weg wieder zurück in die höhle, durch die gesamte höhle, dann wieder die ganze stercke zum feslhaufen zurück *nerv* 

mit der kiste im gepäck kommt automatisch ne zwischensequenz, sobald man wieder am felsenhaufen ist


ps: soll das heißen, dass man mit qara gar nicht in die höhle muss, sondern einafch direkt den felshaufen beseitigen kann...?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 15.11.2006 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 15.11.2006 00:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nein nein sie braucht die instabilen Dinger, weil ihr Spruch sonst nicht mächtig genug wäre  :-o 

Mal ne andere Frage: Wie zum Henker berechnen sich denn die Kosten bei der Burg? Da hat man ein riesen Budget und soll 3000 zahlen und dann kostet das effektiv manchmal das dreifache oder gar vierfache?? Was is das denn?


----------



## Iceman (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 15.11.2006 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage: Wie zum Henker berechnen sich denn die Kosten bei der Burg? Da hat man ein riesen Budget und soll 3000 zahlen und dann kostet das effektiv manchmal das dreifache oder gar vierfache?? Was is das denn?



Also bei mir berechnet sich nichts mehrfach beim Ausbau der Burg. Allerdings gibts auch nichts was so billig wäre, dass es nur 3000 kostet 
Sicher das du den Preis richtig gesehen hast? Und wenn ja, dann sag bitte mal was für nen Ausbau das war, vielleicht wurd hier in der DV ja auch die eine oder andere Null verschluckt, kennt man ja schon aus Oblivion.


----------



## March20 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 15.11.2006 06:18 schrieb:
			
		

> RoTTeN1234 am 15.11.2006 01:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




3000GM kostetet bei mir z.B.: die gebäude im innenhof (Schmied, Laden, Taverne, Tempel)

hat aber auch immer mehr gekostet als 3000.

das selbe bei den waffen und rüstungen für meine leute. aber was solls. ich hatte genug kohle (im ganzen kostete mich dir burg knapp 500.000 GM aus eigener Tasche)


----------



## KONNAITN (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 15.11.2006 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage: Wie zum Henker berechnen sich denn die Kosten bei der Burg? Da hat man ein riesen Budget und soll 3000 zahlen und dann kostet das effektiv manchmal das dreifache oder gar vierfache?? Was is das denn?


Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass einem der Ausbau deutlich mehr kostet als die angegebenen Preise. Da denkt man sich die Summe für den Ausbau hat man ja noch locker im Burgbudget, und stellt später fest, dass einem ein ganzer Batzen aus dem eigenen Inventory-Gold abgezogen wurde. 
Ich dachte zuerst es hätte vielleicht etwas mit dem Sold zu tun, weil Kana beim Rekrutierungsauftrag mal irgendwann mal was von "das wird teuer" gesagt hat, aber das ist auch nur ne Vermutung.

Ausserdem hatte ich auch noch das Problem, dass ich die letzte Straßenausbaustufe für 20.000 nicht machen konnte, weil trotz praller Kassen immer nur die Antwortmöglichkeit "Ich habe zu wenig Geld...." aufschien. Scheint etwas buggy zu sein, aber so wichtig ist das ganze zum Glück nicht.


----------



## autumnSkies (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Lustig das alle bei Logrim sind.. 


Bin da auch grade fertig. Allen Krams verkauft und habe 35000 Gold. Wie man 300000 Gold haben kann ist mir allerdings auch ein Rätsel, muss irgendwas verpasst haben.

Den Bug mit den nicht-folgen der NPCs hatte ich vor dem Patch mal ganz zu Anfang. Der NPC hat mich gefragt ob wie jetzt abhauen möchten, auf verneinen ist er bockig stehen geblieben. Musste nochmal in den Dialog gehen und sagen das ich jetzt gehen will, dann ging es wieder.


----------



## Iceman (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				March20 am 15.11.2006 07:28 schrieb:
			
		

> 3000GM kostetet bei mir z.B.: die gebäude im innenhof (Schmied, Laden, Taverne, Tempel)



Schmied, Laden und Taverne kosten (in der EV) 10 oder 15k, bin nicht mehr sicher. Der Tempel 75k und der Turm 50k.

Ich schätze mal, da wurden wieder Zahlen bei der Übersetzung durcheinandergeworfen.


----------



## WarofDeath (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				autumnSkies am 15.11.2006 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Lustig das alle bei Logrim sind..
> 
> 
> Bin da auch grade fertig. Allen Krams verkauft und habe 35000 Gold. Wie man 300000 Gold haben kann ist mir allerdings auch ein Rätsel, muss irgendwas verpasst haben.




Wie ich schon geschrieben habe... Ich habe nichts bei den Händlern eingekauft... Keine Materialien... Nicht einmal Tränke.. Absoltu nichts... Und selbst Zutaten für Alchemieproduktion habe ich verkauft....

Ich warte eben bis etwas gedropt wird... und rüste das bessere dann auf und verkaufe das Alte.


----------



## Yaguyu (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Hi Leute,

Ich brauche unbedingt Hilfe:

Ich finde das Anwesen von Axel Devrie einfach net...
Es ist folgendes man wird in Luskan als Mörden bezeichnet um dem Strick zu vermeiden muss man Knappe werden.
So nun soll ich zu Axel Devrie seinem Anwesen wo mich Sir Edmund zum Knappen machen soll hin...WO IST ES??
  
Danke im Vorraus für Hilfe...mfg


----------



## Ztyla (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				golani79 am 14.11.2006 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts denn eigentlich irgendwo ne Auflistung von Naturzaubern?
> 
> Bin jetzt nämlich am Himmelsspiegelsee um den Nebenquest mit meiner Druidin zu machen.
> Hab auch schon irgendwie so alle Zauber die sie auf Lager hat probiert, aber da hat sich nichts getan bei den Bäumen.
> ...



Hast Du die Zauber auch auf die Bäume gewirkt? Zauber anwählen und auf den Baum klicken., so dass das "Zaubersymbol" (Mauspfeil) aufleuchtet.

Wenn Du die Bäume untersuchst, kriegst Du Hinweise auf die benötigten Zauber.

Geb Dir einfach mal nen Tip (gleichzeitig auch ne Übersetzungspanne, deshalb so nicht zu erraten):  Der Spruch "Bärenstärke" heisst im englischen Original "Bull's Strength" - jetzt rate mal, für welchen Baum der ist


----------



## Iceman (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Yaguyu am 15.11.2006 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich brauche unbedingt Hilfe:
> 
> ...



Im Merchants District im Südwesten. Müsste auch auf der Karte markiert sein.


----------



## Yaguyu (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 15.11.2006 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Yaguyu am 15.11.2006 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yaguyu (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Merchants District..ööhm jaa
Das sagt mir nix wo genau soll denn das sein(ne kleine Beschreibung wäre toll  )


----------



## Yaguyu (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

DANKE habs endlich (och man bin ich doof)


----------



## golani79 (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 15.11.2006 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> golani79 am 14.11.2006 23:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx, hab das jetzt gelöst. Aber irgendwie ist da gestern keine genaue Beschreibung des Zeichens vorhanden gewesen. Bei allen Bäumen kam der selbe Dialog - Bug¿ 

Tja, und da ich gerade beim Thema Bugs bin, habe ich gleich noch ein Problem.
Wollte mich jetzt aufmachen um Shandra zu helfen. Aber siehe da, ich kann Bishop nicht mehr in meine Gruppe aufnehmen. Der ist grau hinterlegt und machen kann ich absolut gar nix.
Es hilft auch nicht, wenn ich mit ihm spreche, da im Dialog keine Auswahl erscheint um den Quest jetzt aufzunehmen. Wenn ich mit ner anderen Gruppe nach Ember reise, und ich die Githyankee töte, dann war es das.
Ich kann nicht mehr auf den Weltkartenübergang und es lässt sich kein einziges Schloss in der Siedlung knacken  ¿¿¿
Bishop ist auch nicht von selbst dort wenn ich hinreise.
Ach ja, mit Duncan kann ich auch nicht mehr quatschen. Hab mir gedacht, vielleicht muss ich ja den nochmal anlabern damit Bishop mitkommt. Aber war wohl nix.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand behilflich sein? Kann ansonsten nicht mehr weiterzocken in der Story.
Und nebenquesttechnisch tut sich momentan auch nix.

Ansonsten müsste ich wohl oder übel nen älteren Spielstand laden, bei dem ich Bishop in der Gruppe habe.


----------



## autumnSkies (15. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Gewähnt euch mal BITTE wieder die 



Spoiler



- Funktion an! Danke.


----------



## Yaguyu (16. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Hey,

Folgendes Problem: Bin nun an der Stelle wo ich die 5 Statuen auffinden soll um mich stärken zu lassen für den Kampf gegen der Dunklen Lord oder so...
Bei der aller ersten gleich bein Eingang in das Gebiet sthet immer nur folgende Aussage: "Ihr könnt dies nicht während einem Kampf benutzen".
Es sind keine Gegner in der Nähe da alle schon TOT sind. 

Weiß einer Rat?? THx


----------



## redcrush (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

also,es mag an der uhrzeit liegen,aber ich brauche hilfe im haus des sammlers (schwarzseeviertel).ich stehe vor seinem tresor und der will 'ne zahlenkombi.das buch mit dem reim habe ich gefunden.ich habe alle mir logischen kombinationen versucht,leider ohne erfolg.ich verstehe es nicht...wie gesagt,ist ja auch schon später am abend.kann mir wer einen tip geben?


----------



## Goddess (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 20.11.2006 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> also,es mag an der uhrzeit liegen,aber ich brauche hilfe im haus des sammlers (schwarzseeviertel).ich stehe vor seinem tresor und der will 'ne zahlenkombi.das buch mit dem reim habe ich gefunden.ich habe alle mir logischen kombinationen versucht,leider ohne erfolg.ich verstehe es nicht...wie gesagt,ist ja auch schon später am abend.kann mir wer einen tip geben?


Die Safe-Kombination lautet, falls du es noch nicht heraus bekommen hast,  



Spoiler



5-1-3


----------



## redcrush (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 20.11.2006 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 20.11.2006 00:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke,aber kannst du mir noch sagen,wie ich hätte darauf kommen sollen?scheinbar schlafen meine gehirnzellen schon...

*/"neun sind dabei,nimmt man alle drei / erschlagen der letzt" ,bleiben noch sechs./nichts bleibt stehen,wenn vom ersten fünf gehen."*


----------



## Goddess (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 20.11.2006 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 20.11.2006 00:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Kombination besteht aus drei Zahlen, deren Quersumme 9 ist. Die erste Zahl wird bereits genannt, die 5. Erschlagen der letzt bleiben noch 6, also ergibt sich die zweite Zahl, da sie die Quersumme aus der ersten und der zweiten Zahl ergeben muss. 5 und 1 ergibt als Quersumme 6. Nichts bleibt bestehn wenn vom ersten 5 gehn, 5 minus 5 ergibt 0. Also bleibt nur mehr die letzte Zahl, nämlich die 3. 5 und 1 ergibt 6 und 6 plus 3 ergibt die Quersumme 9. Wenn du also noch 6 und 3 zusammen zählst, kommst du wieder auf die 9, und hast die Kombination. Ich hoffe das meine erklärung einiger massen verständlich aus gefallen ist...


----------



## Iceman (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 20.11.2006 02:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kombination besteht aus drei Zahlen, deren Quersumme 9 ist. Die erste Zahl wird bereits genannt, die 5. Erschlagen der letzt bleiben noch 6, also ergibt sich die zweite Zahl, da sie die Quersumme aus der ersten und der zweiten Zahl ergeben muss. 5 und 1 ergibt als Quersumme 6. Nichts bleibt bestehn wenn vom ersten 5 gehn, 5 minus 5 ergibt 0. Also bleibt nur mehr die letzte Zahl, nämlich die 3. 5 und 1 ergibt 6 und 6 plus 3 ergibt die Quersumme 9. Wenn du also noch 6 und 3 zusammen zählst, kommst du wieder auf die 9, und hast die Kombination. Ich hoffe das meine erklärung einiger massen verständlich aus gefallen ist...



Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, dass du da beim Spielen selbst drauf gekommen bist ziehe ich meinen (nicht vorhandenen) Hut vor dir 

Das war eine Stelle wo ich im offiziellen Forum nachgesehen hab, bin da nicht drauf gekommen...


----------



## Iceman (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Yay, eine Herausforderung ^^

Im 3. Akt werden die Kämpfe immer schwerer, teilweise sind recht harte Nüsse dabei. Und grade hab ich einen roten Drachen gefunden und der ist mal richtig hart. Abgesehen davon, dass er sich ständig heilt und so einige Selfbuffs hat haut er meine Krieger für 20-40 mit regelmässigem Knockdown und hin und wieder kommt der Feueratem mit 100-140 Schaden für alle die vor dem Drachen stehen.

Mal schauen wann und wie ich den Kampf schaffe, aber Spaß machts, auch wenn meine Truppe momentan noch ständig stirbt


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

gibt's eigentich in der zweiten großen ork-höhle nen trick? da, wo man zum ersten mal mit dem paladin losgehen kann? da ist eine stelle, an der bestimmt 20 orks rumschwirren, die meisten mit pfeilen/wurfgeschossen, und es scheinen immer mehr nachzukommen - da kann ich machen, was ich will, irgendwann ist meine gruppe aufgerieben... wegen der fernkampf-waffen scheitern auch manche zauber...  ( "konzentration - gescheitert" trotz fähigkeit "im kampf zaubern" )

die stelle der höhle kann man zwar umgehen (die gänge gehen quasi einmal im kreis rum, hab den "ausgang" bereits gefunden), aber ich würd schon gern die stelle meistern und die exp auch abstauben


----------



## Moe910 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				golani79 am 15.11.2006 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, und da ich gerade beim Thema Bugs bin, habe ich gleich noch ein Problem.
> Wollte mich jetzt aufmachen um Shandra zu helfen. Aber siehe da, ich kann Bishop nicht mehr in meine Gruppe aufnehmen. Der ist grau hinterlegt und machen kann ich absolut gar nix.



*ups*

Klappt doch. In der Konsole eintippen

DebugMode 1
rs ga_roster_selectable("bishop", 1)

Ich hab das gemacht, als ich in der Flaschenpost war, und beim Rausgehen kannst Du Bishop dann hinzufügen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (20. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 20.11.2006 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt's eigentich in der zweiten großen ork-höhle nen trick? da, wo man zum ersten mal mit dem paladin losgehen kann? da ist eine stelle, an der bestimmt 20 orks rumschwirren, die meisten mit pfeilen/wurfgeschossen, und es scheinen immer mehr nachzukommen - da kann ich machen, was ich will, irgendwann ist meine gruppe aufgerieben... wegen der fernkampf-waffen scheitern auch manche zauber...  ( "konzentration - gescheitert" trotz fähigkeit "im kampf zaubern" )



Das ist eine der ersten Stellen, an denen ich einen wirklich großen Unterschied der Schwierigkeit abhängig vom Player Character (PC) gemerkt habe. Als Fernkämpfer (Ranger bzw Wiz) kam ich ein wenig ins Schwitzen, während ich als Tank (Cleric) quasi kaum was bemerkt habe. Allgemein: Aufmerksamkeit auf Tank (Casavir, Khelgar und/oder PC) lenken, dann mit Neeshka immer von hinten die Sneak Attacks einsetzen. Gegebenenfalls mit 'nem Wiz/Sorc noch ein paar Buffs (Stoneskin, Enlarge, Strength, Constitution) drauflegen, dann sollte das kaum ein Problem sein.


----------



## Goddess (21. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 20.11.2006 07:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 20.11.2006 02:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Lösung kommt zu einem kleinen Teil von mir, und zum Haupt-Teil von meinem Freund. _Der diese Frage möglicher weise ein wenig besser erklären hätte können als ich._


----------



## Tyranas (22. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Yaguyu am 16.11.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> Folgendes Problem: Bin nun an der Stelle wo ich die 5 Statuen auffinden soll um mich stärken zu lassen für den Kampf gegen der Dunklen Lord oder so...
> Bei der aller ersten gleich bein Eingang in das Gebiet sthet immer nur folgende Aussage: "Ihr könnt dies nicht während einem Kampf benutzen".
> ...



Das Problem habe ich auch. Kennt hier irgendwer eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Bei mir geht die Tür des Sammlers nicht auf, deswegen habe ich den Auftrag erstmal zurückgestellt.    Ich habe den Code (das Rätsel war nach meinem Geschmack   )und den Schlüssel des Sammlers, was hat es mit dem Kamin auf sich?    Selbst mit 100%iger Feuerresistenz ist das Feuer "zu heiß"... Bitte mal kurz erklären, was ich tun muss.


----------



## Iceman (22. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 22.11.2006 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir geht die Tür des Sammlers nicht auf, deswegen habe ich den Auftrag erstmal zurückgestellt.    Ich habe den Code (das Rätsel war nach meinem Geschmack   )und den Schlüssel des Sammlers, was hat es mit dem Kamin auf sich?    Selbst mit 100%iger Feuerresistenz ist das Feuer "zu heiß"... Bitte mal kurz erklären, was ich tun muss.



Im unteren Stock müsstest du einen Raum gefunden haben in dem 3 Bedienstete sind. Da ist nen Wasserbecken und, in einem Behälter, ne leere Flasche. Wenn du jetzt nicht weißt was du tun sollst bist du im falschen Spiel


----------



## Hyperhorn (22. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 22.11.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Im unteren Stock müsstest du einen Raum gefunden haben in dem 3 Bedienstete sind. Da ist nen Wasserbecken und, in einem Behälter, ne leere Flasche. Wenn du jetzt nicht weißt was du tun sollst bist du im falschen Spiel


Arrgh, ich Trottel.     Thx!   
Ich finde trotzdem, dass es mit Feuerresistenz funktionieren sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 22.11.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hyperhorn am 22.11.2006 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist doch klar: noch nen strohhalm suchen, flasche mit wasser füllen, dem zwerg mit dem strohhalm ausrüsten, einen miniatusierungszauber auf den zwerg anwenden, den zwerg in die flasche und dann mit einer werkzeug-zange ins feuer halten, dann kann der da mal nachsehen (strohalm zum atmen)


----------



## soapkiller (22. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Sers,
wollte mal fragen, ob es irgendwelceh Seiten im Inet gibt wo man die D&D Regeln mal nachlesen kann ( habe bis jetzt keine gefunden ) ?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				soapkiller am 22.11.2006 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Sers,
> wollte mal fragen, ob es irgendwelceh Seiten im Inet gibt wo man die D&D Regeln mal nachlesen kann ( habe bis jetzt keine gefunden ) ?




die datei _NWN2-DE.pfd _im ordner "documentation"  vom NWN2-ordner klärt eigentlich alles sehr ausführlich, auch abweichungen vom offiziellen regelwerk.


----------



## redcrush (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 21.11.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 20.11.2006 07:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mit der quersumme,die idee hatte ich auch schon,aber leider wieder verworfen.so,wäre ich da nicht drauf gekommen...(das spiel ist ab 12.entweder sind die richtig clever inzwischen oder ich sollte meinen kopf mal wieder öffter benutzen)


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 24.11.2006 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> mit der quersumme,die idee hatte ich auch schon,aber leider wieder verworfen.so,wäre ich da nicht drauf gekommen...(das spiel ist ab 12.entweder sind die richtig clever inzwischen oder ich sollte meinen kopf mal wieder öffter benutzen)


 ab12 heißt ja nur, dass es nicht schädlich für ab 12jährige ist und die reinen storyinhalte nachvollzogen werden können bzw. auch bei nicht-verstehen zumindest keine negative auswirkung haben, mehr nicht. "ohne alterbeschränkung" heißt ja auch nicht, dass ein 2 wochen altes baby das spiel locker durchzockt


----------



## redcrush (25. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 24.11.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 24.11.2006 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, is schon klar.ich wollte hier auch nur  meine eigene unzulänglichkeit zum ausdruck bringen.aber zur nächsten frage.ist es eigentlich möglich ,als freier mann den gerichtsaal zu verlassen? habe,glaube ich ,alle beweise für meine inschuld gefunden (ausser mit dem geschichtenerzähler,irgendwie war die sache noch nicht ganz rund.ich sollte seine märchen entlarven,indem ich mich mit den leuten unterhalte.ich fand aber keine geeigneten gesprächspartner.)


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 25.11.2006 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> .ist es eigentlich möglich ,als freier mann den gerichtsaal zu verlassen? habe,glaube ich ,alle beweise für meine inschuld gefunden (ausser mit dem geschichtenerzähler,irgendwie war die sache noch nicht ganz rund.ich sollte seine märchen entlarven,indem ich mich mit den leuten unterhalte.ich fand aber keine geeigneten gesprächspartner.)


 keine ahnung, so weit bin ich nicht, aber es kann natürlich sein, dass du mit einem auf diplomatie&co geschulten charakter es schaffen kannst, nur dann ist die frage, ob du mit stärken dieser fähigkeiten insgesamt besser dastehst oder nicht...


----------



## Hyperhorn (25. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 25.11.2006 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> aber zur nächsten frage.ist es eigentlich möglich ,als freier mann den gerichtsaal zu verlassen?





Spoiler



Jein. Lord Nasher wird dich zwar unschuldig sprechen, doch Torio wird dann anstelle Sands das Duell mit ihrem Champion fordern. Die Gerichtsverhandlung hat also so oder so ein Nachspiel...


----------



## Iceman (25. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Es gibt übrigens mittlerweile einen 1.03er Beta Patch welcher Anti-Aliasing möglich macht: http://nwn2forums.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=525126&forum=109&sp=0

Geht aber nur für die englische Version (auch DV in Englisch installiert) und ist, wie gesagt, nen Beta Patch. Ich hatte damit aber bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## redcrush (25. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Hyperhorn am 25.11.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 25.11.2006 01:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann habe ich ja bis hier her nichts falsch gemacht und kann gleich die nächste(n) frage(n) nachschieben.habe für meine feste den waffenschmied gefunden und hätte auch gern einen rüstungsschmied.läuft der mir noch über den weg oder wo kann ich denn einen finden?ich suche ausserdem einen typ der mir von  dieser garius braut empfohlen wurde.(ach ,wie heisst die,die für garius gearbeitet hat und die ich jetzt vor der hinrichtung bewahrt habe?jedenfals ist die auch in meiner feste.)der soll sich in der gegend von meiner feste sehr gut auskennen.der soll entweder am alten eulenbrunnen sein oder im dämmerwald,aber da ist er nicht.weiss einer wen ich meine und kann mir sagen wo der ist (der Name ist so ähnlich wie gyuven).desweiteren will mein baumeister mehr rohstoffe.bekomme ich die noch oder gibt sich das dann ,wenn die umliegenden strassen mal sicher sind?habe dafür noch nicht genug leute.meine anforderungen sind wohl etwas zu hoch (die höchsten).fragen über fragen.aber ich will das beste aus der feste machen,bevor ich das spiel wo möglich auf einmal durch habe.


----------



## Garfunkel74 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage: ist es normal das NW 2 mit der Auflösung 1024*768 nur mit 60Hz läuft, oder wo kann ich dies einstellen ?

Gruss


----------



## BlackDead (26. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Ich hätte da auch eine Frage:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Barden Wettbewerb zu wiederholen?
Den irgendwie bin ich nicht durch das System durchgestiegen und weiß nicht wie man den Wettbewerb gewinnen soll kann mir das jemand erklären?
Ich spiele zwar kein Barden aber ich denke das man den Gewinn gut verkaufen kann oder diesen Barden in der Gruppe benutzen lassen kann.


----------



## Goddess (26. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Garfunkel74 am 26.11.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage: ist es normal das NW 2 mit der Auflösung 1024*768 nur mit 60Hz läuft, oder wo kann ich dies einstellen ?
> 
> Gruss


Du kannst die "Wiederhol-Frequenz" auf zwei Arten ändern. Wechsle in das Verzeichniss "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Dein Benutzername"\Eigene Dateien\Neverwinter Nights 2" und öffne die nwn.ini. In der Datei musst du nur den Eintrag "RefreshRate=60" ändern. Wenn du im Spiel die Auflösung änderst, wird der Wert möglicherweise wieder auf "RefresRate=60" geändert. Wenn das passiert, dann ändere den Wert in der nwn.ini im  Verzeichniss "C:\Programme\Atari\Neverwinter Nights 2" ebenfalls.


----------



## Garfunkel74 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 26.11.2006 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Garfunkel74 am 26.11.2006 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hat funktioniert-Danke !!
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: als ich die Übungspuppe beim Erntefest zum kämpfen angeklickt habe, ist mein Charakter immer im Kampfmodus umhergelaufen. Wie kann ich meinen Charakter wieder in den "normalen Modus" bringen. Im Handbuch habe ich nichts darüber gefunden.


----------



## Iceman (26. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Garfunkel74 am 26.11.2006 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat funktioniert-Danke !!
> Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: als ich die Übungspuppe beim Erntefest zum kämpfen angeklickt habe, ist mein Charakter immer im Kampfmodus umhergelaufen. Wie kann ich meinen Charakter wieder in den "normalen Modus" bringen. Im Handbuch habe ich nichts darüber gefunden.



Das sollte eigentlich, nach Ende des Kampfes, automatisch gehen. Dauert so 5-10 Sekunden.


----------



## Garfunkel74 (26. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 26.11.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Garfunkel74 am 26.11.2006 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komisch, wenn ich von den Kampfpuppen weglaufe bleibe ich immer in der Kampfstellung


----------



## Goddess (26. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Garfunkel74 am 26.11.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 26.11.2006 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie Iceman schon schreibt, nach 5 bis 10 Sekunden, wechselt dein Held wieder in den "normalen Modus". Falls am oberen Bildschirm Rand noch das Schwert Symbol sichtbar ist, kannst du ja das zuerst an klicken. Dann musst du aber trotz dem noch ein paar Sekunden ruhig stehen bleiben. Danach bist du unter garantie wieder im "normalen" Bewegungs-Modus.


----------



## redcrush (28. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

hat schon jemand mal eine waffe mit elektriztätsschaden hergestellt?mir fehlt da nämlich 'ne zutat.der kanariendiamant.gibts den überhaupt?kein händler hat den und auch kein opfer.mit den anderen edelsteinchen könnte ich jemanden zuschmeißen.und mein problem mit dem  angeblich nicht vorhandenen erzes  (totz neuer funde) habe ich auch noch.sieht wohl so aus,als bekommen meine soldaten nur durchschnittsware.


----------



## Iceman (28. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 28.11.2006 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> hat schon jemand mal eine waffe mit elektriztätsschaden hergestellt?mir fehlt da nämlich 'ne zutat.der kanariendiamant.gibts den überhaupt?kein händler hat den und auch kein opfer.mit den anderen edelsteinchen könnte ich jemanden zuschmeißen.und mein problem mit dem  angeblich nicht vorhandenen erzes  (totz neuer funde) habe ich auch noch.sieht wohl so aus,als bekommen meine soldaten nur durchschnittsware.



Canary Diamonds sind recht selten, ich hab nen paar gefunden, aber auch nicht soo viele. Aber da ich garnicht crafte liegen die sowieso nur in der Gegend rum 

Und, sofern du immer schön alle Erzquellen mitgenommen hast solltest du keine Probleme haben, bis zum Angriff auf deine Burg sowohl Waffen als auch Rüstungen aufs Maximum zu bringen.


----------



## archwizard80 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 28.11.2006 06:28 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 28.11.2006 00:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu hätte ich mal eine Frage: Kann ich eine selbst geschmiedete Waffe gleichzeitig mit 1W6 Feuerschaden und einer Verzauberung +4 versehen oder hebt eine Verzauberung die andere auf ? Könnte ich mehrere Elementarverzauberungen kombinieren, beispielsweise Feuer und Elektrizität ?


----------



## Goddess (28. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				archwizard80 am 28.11.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu hätte ich mal eine Frage: Kann ich eine selbst geschmiedete Waffe gleichzeitig mit 1W6 Feuerschaden und einer Verzauberung +4 versehen oder hebt eine Verzauberung die andere auf ? Könnte ich mehrere Elementarverzauberungen kombinieren, beispielsweise Feuer und Elektrizität ?


Eine Waffe sowohl mit "+4" als auch mit einem 1W6 Feuerschaden zu "enchanten" ist möglich. Die Zauber heben sich nicht gegenseitig auf. Wie es mit mehr als einer Elementar-Verzauberung aus sieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## archwizard80 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Goddess am 28.11.2006 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 28.11.2006 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha Supi dufte , "Fetzige Flammenzunge" ich komme ...


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				archwizard80 am 28.11.2006 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha Supi dufte , "Fetzige Flammenzunge" ich komme ...


 "Fetzige Flammenzunge" ???  :-o  das hört sich an wie eine drittklassige polnische porno-produktion made by beate uhse...    

und dann auch noch "ich komme"...


----------



## archwizard80 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 28.11.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 28.11.2006 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist ein  



Spoiler



perverser Lüstling


   Wo hast Du nur solche Gedanken her? Unsere Jugend ist total verdorben....   und das alles nur wegen dieser bösen Killerspiele.   

P.S.: Flammenzunge ist eine Standardwaffe in AD&D.


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				archwizard80 am 28.11.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weiß ich doch 

zudem bin ich alles andere als "jugend"


----------



## Iceman (28. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				archwizard80 am 28.11.2006 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu hätte ich mal eine Frage: Kann ich eine selbst geschmiedete Waffe gleichzeitig mit 1W6 Feuerschaden und einer Verzauberung +4 versehen oder hebt eine Verzauberung die andere auf ? Könnte ich mehrere Elementarverzauberungen kombinieren, beispielsweise Feuer und Elektrizität ?



Du kannst 3 Verzauberungen auf einen Gegenstand hauen. Wobei stärkere Verzauberungen des gleichen Typs ihre schwachen Vorgänger ersetzen.
Allerdings ists so geregelt, dass ein Gegenstand, sobald 3 Zauber drauf sind, "final" ist. Dann ist nichts mehr änderbar. Solange aber nur 2 Zauber drauf sind kannst du jederzeit stärkere Varianten der 2 Zauber anwenden.


----------



## archwizard80 (28. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 28.11.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 28.11.2006 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha danke schön, dass hilft mir schon sehr weiter.


----------



## redcrush (29. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

und wie stelle ich essenzen her?ich suche speziell die dünne feueressenz.ich habe zwar ein haufen bücher,aber keines über essenzen...


----------



## LowriderRoxx (29. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				redcrush am 29.11.2006 01:48 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie stelle ich essenzen her?ich suche speziell die dünne feueressenz.ich habe zwar ein haufen bücher,aber keines über essenzen...


Mortar & Pestle auf Überreste von Tieren, Schatten, etc anwenden.


----------



## redcrush (29. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 29.11.2006 07:59 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 29.11.2006 01:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah,dafür ist das also gut    ,thx

EDIT:gut aussprobiert,funzt aber nicht.kein gültiges rezept.habe versucht aus feuermephithaut dünne feueressenz zumachen.die haut auf die alchimistenwerkbank gepackt,sand ausgewählt und mörser&stößel auf die bank gewirkt.was war falsch?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (29. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Mortar & Pestle einfach nur auf den Gegenstand anwenden, benötigt keine Werkbank.


----------



## redcrush (29. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 29.11.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mortar & Pestle einfach nur auf den Gegenstand anwenden, benötigt keine Werkbank.


und fertig ist das schwert der elemente...


----------



## redcrush (29. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Iceman am 13.11.2006 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 13.11.2006 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja funktioniert.macht eigentlich keine probleme und sieht gut bei den anderen aus.


----------



## BlackDead (30. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Bin jetzt im Haus des Sammler habe die Kombination herausgefunden und haben den Schlüssel von Sammler. Ich komme trotzdem nicht in den Tresor rein.   
Und wenn ich beim Kamin bin um das Objekt zu holen kann man Charakter nichts machen weil das Feuer zu heiß ist. 
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				BlackDead am 30.11.2006 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt im Haus des Sammler habe die Kombination herausgefunden und haben den Schlüssel von Sammler. Ich komme trotzdem nicht in den Tresor rein.
> Und wenn ich beim Kamin bin um das Objekt zu holen kann man Charakter nichts machen weil das Feuer zu heiß ist.
> Kann mir jemand helfen?




stichwort: feuer <=> wasser => suchen und geeignet gefäß benutzen... 




Spoiler



im haus müßte s ein bedienstetenzimmer oder küche oder so was geben


----------



## Ztyla (30. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Bringt es eigentlich etwas, die eigene Festung für Unsummen ausbauen zu lassen? 
Machen die ausgebauten Handelswege, die Strassenbefestigungen und die Befestigungsmauern überhaupt Sinn? Und wo bekomme ich Personal für die neu errichtete Schmiede und den Kaufmannsladen her?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## BlackDead (30. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Herbboy am 30.11.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 30.11.2006 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe.
Das mit den Wasser war mir schon klar aber ich habe die Vase total übersehen.


----------



## soapkiller (30. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Sers 
Wenn ich das Gasthaus ,,Zur Flaschenpost " in Neverwinter verlasse, dann kann ich mir ja meine Gruppe zusammenstellen. Nachdem ich das gemacht habe und rausgehe, ist keines meiner Patymitglieder vorhanden und ich stehe alleinen vor dem Gasthaus.

Ist das ein Bug oder habe ich was falsch gemacht ( obwohl man da ja nich viel falsch machen kann   )

Edit: Gibt es noch eine andere Mögllichkeit mir der Kamera zu zoomen als mit dem Mausrad, da dieses zur Zeit bei mir nicht wirklich funktioniert ?


----------



## Ztyla (30. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				soapkiller am 30.11.2006 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Sers
> Wenn ich das Gasthaus ,,Zur Flaschenpost " in Neverwinter verlasse, dann kann ich mir ja meine Gruppe zusammenstellen. Nachdem ich das gemacht habe und rausgehe, ist keines meiner Patymitglieder vorhanden und ich stehe alleinen vor dem Gasthaus.
> 
> Ist das ein Bug oder habe ich was falsch gemacht ( obwohl man da ja nich viel falsch machen kann   )



Auf welcher Seite im Auswahlmenü stehen denn die Partymitglieder, wenn Du auf "Gruppe auswählen" klickst? Die mitgenommenen Leutz müssen auf der rechten Seite stehen...
Klingt zwar doof, ist mir aber auch schon hin und wieder passiert...


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				soapkiller am 30.11.2006 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Sers
> Wenn ich das Gasthaus ,,Zur Flaschenpost " in Neverwinter verlasse, dann kann ich mir ja meine Gruppe zusammenstellen. Nachdem ich das gemacht habe und rausgehe, ist keines meiner Patymitglieder vorhanden und ich stehe alleinen vor dem Gasthaus.
> 
> Ist das ein Bug oder habe ich was falsch gemacht ( obwohl man da ja nich viel falsch machen kann   )


Könnte in der Tat ein Bug sein, schließlich "verschwinden" bisweilen auch Partymitglieder ganz (und sind dann nicht mehr auszuwählen  ). Das ist IMO der nervigste Bug, aber bei mir bis jetzt nur einmal aufgetreten. (Ich spiele immer noch komplett ungepatcht -und soweit sorgenfrei!   )


----------



## soapkiller (30. November 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 30.11.2006 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> soapkiller am 30.11.2006 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo hast Recht gehabt ! Mir scheint man kann doch was verkehrt machen bei der Sache  . 
Mich hat die Zahl irritiert neben ,, In der Gruppe" . Ich habe gedacht das die Zahl bedeutet, wieviele in meiner Party sind und nicht wieviele Charaktere mir noch zur Verfügung stehen.

Danke


----------



## Ztyla (1. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 30.11.2006 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt es eigentlich etwas, die eigene Festung für Unsummen ausbauen zu lassen?
> Machen die ausgebauten Handelswege, die Strassenbefestigungen und die Befestigungsmauern überhaupt Sinn? Und wo bekomme ich Personal für die neu errichtete Schmiede und den Kaufmannsladen her?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...




Na dann beantworte ich meine Fragen mal selber:

Ausbau macht Sinn, damit man mehr Händler in die Gegend und damit mehr Einnahmen bekommt.

Den Schmied findet man in Fort Locke, den Kaufmannsladen in der Feste kann der kleine Troll (ich meine nicht Bernd *g*) Deekin aus dem Händlerviertel Niewinters übernehmen.

Vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem


----------



## redcrush (3. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

so,habs jetzt durch.nun,ich denke,es ist eins der besten rollenspiele der letzten jahre,somal ich ein ad&d fan bin.story is nicht so lasch wie bei anderen.da hat sich mal einer hingesetzt und sich gedanken gemacht.sehr viel tiefe.ich steh auf gute storys.und die gespräche/interaktionen mit npc's sind spitze.beste szene,khelgar-neeshka und quara im streit,beim ersten gespräch in der flaschenpost.außerdem ist es eins der am saubersten programmierten games der letzten zeit.anders als bei nicht näher erwähnter konkurenz,ist mir bis auf eine unvollständige geprächssequenz (kein text/sprache) und einem absturz kurz vor schluss nichts wirkliches an fehlern aufgefallen.die kämpfe waren,bis auf den endkampf,eigentlich recht fähr.der endkampf war,ähm...naja,herausfordernd.der umfang topt alles in der letzten zeit da gewesene.ich weis gar nicht wie lange ich gebraucht habe (steht das irgendwo?).aber ich habe,wenn ich spielte,selten unter 6-8 std dran gesessen,manchmal mehr (huch ,es wird schon wieder hell?).und das erreicht das spiel nicht nur dadurch,dass ich stundenlang irgendwo hinrennen muss,sondern ist erfüllt mit aktionen und erzählter geschichte.ich kann nur hoffen,dass man sich an den ersten teil hält und wenigstens noch ein add on herausbringt.ich fand den 1. teil toll,den 2 noch besser (hat ja bei kotor nicht so geklappt) und hoffe inständig auf ein trio


----------



## Ztyla (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine vernünftige Solo- oder Multiplayerkampagne von Fans zum Download?


----------



## golani79 (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				Ztyla am 05.12.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich schon eine vernünftige Solo- oder Multiplayerkampagne von Fans zum Download?



Ist zwar schon ein wenig spät, aber du kannst mal auf Neverwinter Nights Vault nachschauen.

http://nwvault.ign.com/

Alternativ sind auch auf der aktuellen PC Games DVD 2 Module zu finden. Habe diese aber noch nicht ausprobiert und kann daher noch nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## darthpotatoe (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Meine anderen Gruppenmitglieder folgen mir zum Teil nicht mehr   
Was ist das denn???


----------



## KONNAITN (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				darthpotatoe am 04.01.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine anderen Gruppenmitglieder folgen mir zum Teil nicht mehr
> Was ist das denn???


Ein Problem das immer wieder auftritt. Keine Ahnung ob es mittlerweile schon einen Patch dafür gibt, aber falls nicht, musst du die Laufverweigerer immer wieder manuel (also mit dem "folgen"-Befehl) einzeln dazu ermuntern dir zu folgen.


----------



## Iceman (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*



			
				darthpotatoe am 04.01.2007 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine anderen Gruppenmitglieder folgen mir zum Teil nicht mehr
> Was ist das denn???



Wenn das passiert hab ich immer, über das Rechtsklickmenü, nen allgemeinen Folgen Befehl an die ganze Gruppe gegeben. Das behebt das Problem normalerweise für einige Zeit.


----------



## Luccah (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Neverwinter Nights 2 - Eindrücke und Fragen*

Nachdem die NWN -CE Chaotic Evil geschildert wurde, trage ich hier meine Eindrücke zur Lawful Good bei.
Den Karton finde ich echt chic ein Buch riesengross, an der Seite hätten die doch eine Kerbe anbringen können, da es etwas fummelig ist diese aufzubekommen, statt des Bergtrolls findet sich in der Lawful Good ein "Mystischer Riese" der ist etwa 10cm hoch und echt schön modeliert, schade nur das das Schwert aus einem Gummiartigen Matrial ist,was stabileres wäre netter gewesen, alles in allem aber echt total chic. das Artwork Buch, naja, ganz schön, aber man hätte eine bessere papierqualität nutzen können, etwa mit Glanz. Das HB finde ich zu dünn, da man die D&D Regelnl nur im kompletten HB auf der DVD findet. Da hätte ich mir ein X-tra Buch die sich nur um die 3.5 Regeln drehen als Zugabe gewünscht.
Der Ring ist echt zu gross und glänzt nicht, hätte man besser machen können, dient  allenfalls an Anhänger.
Allse in Allem eine schöne CE mit kleinen Schnitzern, aber die durch den "Mystischen Riesen" für mich kaum ins Gewicht fallen. ich steh auf fantasy Figuren zum hinstellen!!!  
Besonders froh bin ich das ich eine Lawful Good noch ergattern konnte, da diese kaum noch zu Verfügung stehen. (stolz!!)
Das Spiel ist schön, wobei auch nach dem neusten Patch für mich die Kamera immer noch eher suboptimal funktioniert....man muss sich echt dran gewöhnen.  auch habe ich keine Erfahrungen mit dem D&D Regelwerk, ich muss mich durchbeissen und noch viel lernen...
OK Ciao Luca


----------

